# Official 2009 World Series Thread



## Paulie

I almost feel like I'm jinxing myself by being the one to make this thread..

Oh well..

LA just beat themselves, you guys certainly didn't EARN that win besides Mo Being Mo there at the end.

You will be momnumentally tougher than Tampa was, and you have that swag like we do.

Expect a lot of home runs, and a lot of scoring.  I just hate that now you'll be rested going into it.

Sabathia vs. his former rotation-mate Cliff Lee.  Could go any way.  All I know is that we beat him up twice last year, and we can do it again.

I say Phils in 7, no way this is a gimme for either of us.


----------



## xotoxi

The Phils have better starting pitching.

They can match up with the Yankees offensively.

But I am concerned about their bullpen...especially Lidge.

I certainly want the Phillies to win as it is genetically impossible for me to say "I want the Ydkjaes to wrf"


----------



## Article 15

Paulie said:


> LA just beat themselves



QFT

They certainly did their best to make sure NY won the series.


----------



## Modbert

May the Phillies finish the burning of the Bronx. 

Seriously though, I do hope that Philly wins, I'll go ahead and say Philly in 6. It's going to be a tough series but Philly just has the advantage in pitching when it comes down to it.


----------



## xotoxi

Why is this not a poll?

Which team will win in 4, 5, 6, or 7 games?


----------



## Andrew2382

Phillies can put up runs like the Yanks can...they def got the sticks

They don't got the arms imo tho.

Cliff Lee's numbers aren't impressive against the Yanks...5-5 +5 ERA and Hamels isn't pitching well at all.

Mo> lidge obviously

Should be a great series

I'm calling Yanks in 6 tho


----------



## Paulie

Lidge has been his former self of late though when it counted most.  Regular season didn't even happen at this point.  Manual took his closer role from him and he earned it back and then some.

My only concerns are our BP.  Hamels is SOOO due for a dominant perfomance, he's got like 3 bad ones in a row.

What's NY's rotation?  CC, AJ, Pettitte?

I love Pedro vs. Pettitte.  It's like the old days.


----------



## Paulie

We've been hitting lefties WAY better too.

how good are your lefties at holding runners?

I think this game comes down to the tiny things like, Ruiz vs. Posada calling games.  Ruiz is the man there.  Better than Posada though?  Who knows.


----------



## Andrew2382

They were saying that Phillies might start Pedro game 2 since hes pitched in NY b4.  I kinda agree with that if I was the Phillies.

Hamels has looked ugly man...his mechanics are off or something

He didn't even have a good year.

Lidge has been doing good...Lidge is still a top 7 closer regardless if he blows a save here and there.

He's not MO tho.

I agree tho...Pettite vs Pedro would be a blast to see


----------



## Paulie

And Manuel will easily out manage Girardi.  I think we have that edge too.


----------



## Andrew2382

Paulie said:


> We've been hitting lefties WAY better too.
> 
> how good are your lefties at holding runners?
> 
> I think this game comes down to the tiny things like, Ruiz vs. Posada calling games.  Ruiz is the man there.  Better than Posada though?  Who knows.



Well...Pettitte has the best pickoff move in Baseball...so that pretty much answers that 

Angels stole the most bases in the baseball this season and they weren't able to do anything this series


----------



## Andrew2382

Paulie said:


> And Manuel will easily out manage Girardi.  I think we have that edge too.



agreed

girardi is the worst manager in baseball.  Yankees win despite his blunders


----------



## elvis

Andrew2382 said:


> They were saying that Phillies might start Pedro game 2 since hes pitched in NY b4.  I kinda agree with that if I was the Phillies.
> 
> Hamels has looked ugly man...his mechanics are off or something
> 
> He didn't even have a good year.
> 
> Lidge has been doing good...Lidge is still a top 7 closer regardless if he blows a save here and there.
> 
> He's not MO tho.
> 
> I agree tho...Pettite vs Pedro would be a blast to see



you just wanna hear "Who's your daddy?" from Yankee stadium crowd.


----------



## Paulie

Andrew2382 said:


> They were saying that Phillies might start Pedro game 2 since hes pitched in NY b4.  I kinda agree with that if I was the Phillies.
> 
> Hamels has looked ugly man...his mechanics are off or something
> 
> He didn't even have a good year.
> 
> Lidge has been doing good...Lidge is still a top 7 closer regardless if he blows a save here and there.
> 
> He's not MO tho.
> 
> I agree tho...Pettite vs Pedro would be a blast to see



If I'm Manual, I throw Pedro game 2 just to fire up Hamels.  He was pissed about not being #1 in NLDS, and anything to light a fire under a guy's ass.

Manuel's got a knack for that, he does it perfectly.


----------



## Andrew2382

elvis3577 said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were saying that Phillies might start Pedro game 2 since hes pitched in NY b4.  I kinda agree with that if I was the Phillies.
> 
> Hamels has looked ugly man...his mechanics are off or something
> 
> He didn't even have a good year.
> 
> Lidge has been doing good...Lidge is still a top 7 closer regardless if he blows a save here and there.
> 
> He's not MO tho.
> 
> I agree tho...Pettite vs Pedro would be a blast to see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you just wanna hear "Who's your daddy?" from Yankee stadium crowd.
Click to expand...


lmao


----------



## Paulie

I'm out, it's way too late to be up.


----------



## Andrew2382

night dude

Wednesday WE BATTLE!


----------



## Xenophon

No way pedro pitches in the NY cold, against the team that is his daddy.

BTW, NY EARNED its win off the Angels, for those not paying attention Damon knocked in the go ahead runs which is all NY needed.

I like NY in 6, Yankees have the better starters and pen.


----------



## Modbert

I'd take Pedro over Burnett any day of the week at this point.


----------



## elvis

Dogbert said:


> I'd take Pedro over Burnett any day of the week at this point.



If he were pitching against any team but New York, I would agree.


----------



## Andrew2382

yeah xeno is right...if anything the Yankees should have won this series back in Anaheim...either a sweep or game 5.  Girardi's managerial blunders as well as swisher not being to execute sac fly's on multiple occasions all but gave the Angels their 2 wins.

As poor as the Yanks played...lets not forget they played the Angels who had 97 wins in the AL.

Let's not compare the Angels to the Dodgers who the Phillies had the pleasure of playing.


----------



## Andrew2382

Dogbert said:


> I'd take Pedro over Burnett any day of the week at this point.



Burnett;s has 1 bad game in the post season...and you're a disgruntled red sox fan who would take anyone over any yankee player...so you're opinion means nothing


----------



## elvis

Andrew2382 said:


> yeah xeno is right...if anything the Yankees should have won this series back in Anaheim...either a sweep or game 5.  Girardi's managerial blunders as well as swisher not being to execute sac fly's on multiple occasions all but gave the Angels their 2 wins.
> 
> As poor as the Yanks played...lets not forget they played the Angels who had 97 wins in the AL.
> 
> Let's not compare the Angels to the Dodgers who the Phillies had the pleasure of playing.



plus Yanks have always had trouble beating the Angels


----------



## Xenophon

NY was beating Pedro when he was top notch, old who's your daddy Pedro isn't striking fear into anybody.

Game 2 will also feature a DH, something pedro doesn't want to deal with.


----------



## elvis

Xenophon said:


> NY was beating Pedro when he was top notch, old who's your daddy Pedro isn't striking fear into anybody.
> 
> Game 2 will also feature a DH, something pedro doesn't want to deal with.



Yeah I remember 2004.  If the Yanks hadn't been down by so many runs, they would have fucked Pedro yet again.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Same thing I've been saying every year since 1962 whenever they're in the Series: Yankees in 6


----------



## manifold

Wishful thinking Paulie.

It's a gimme for the Yanks.  Philly will overachieve if they win one game.


----------



## Mr Natural

The Yankees are back in the World Series (where they belong) and all is right with the world.


----------



## Paulie

manifold said:


> Wishful thinking Paulie.
> 
> It's a gimme for the Yanks.  Philly will overachieve if they win one game.



In the face of that sig line of yours, this post is pretty silly.


----------



## manifold

Care to place a friendly wager on the series?


----------



## Andrew2382

Jeter .985 OPS in 27 ABs
Tex 1.157 OPS in 23 ABs
Posada .939 OPS in 21 ABs
Swisher .903 in 18 ABs
ARod 1.183 in 15 ABs
Melky .833 OPS in 11 ABs

ABs         BA        SLG
Cabrera             11        .273       .645 
Cano                18        .222       .222 
Damon               22        .091       .091
Jeter               27        .407       .519
Matsui              17        .294       .412
Posoda              21        .286       .667
Rodriguez           15        .333       .733
Swisher             18        .333       .444
Teixeira            23        .391       .696

VS Lee

Also looks like the Phils are leaning towards Pedro for game 2 which is the smart move imo but also has it's huge drawbacks

ERA for Pedro

Home	1.88	
Away 5.66

And Hamels just doesn't scare me at all atm...now I know he can all of a sudden have alights out game cause he does have the stuff...but he hasn't shown a glimpse of it as of yet.  Something is off with him. He currently has a 6.75 era this post season.  He CAN NOT pitch like that to the Yankees.


----------



## Paulie

I think starting rotation is even.

And our bullpen consists of a few guys who are actually STARTERS who didn't make the postseason rotation.

We can bring out Happ and Blanton, and Scott Eyre has been shutting the lefties down.

Madson worries me this year, when last year he didn't.  But so far, Lidge appears to be back.

If I'm Manuel, I don't even start Hamels until at least game 4.  He has an attitude problem and I think he got his money last year and doesn't care now.  He needs to show the team he deserves to be here.

Everyone seems to respond well to Manuel's rare punishments.  Like when Moyer came in out of the pen after his demotion and lit everyone up.  Or when Rollins was sat for being late and proceeded to pick up his game after that.

We already know how to beat Sabathia, we crushed him last year.  Only difference is he'll be rested this time around.  This is going to be a fun series, and I'll take my lickings if we lose.

If we take game 1, we have the overwhelming advantage the rest of the way through, even if we split at NY.

We're the best road team in the Majors, but the Yanks are the best home team.

I don't think baseball could have gotten a better World Series.

I can't wait to hear Buck and McCarver try and get garbled words out while any random Yankee's dick is buried down their throats.

A-Rod is also a key.  If he doesn't hit well, there's a good chance Tex might not either.

Also, Pettitte is #1 at holding runners on and Tex is a gold glover, maybe the best in the biz right now.  So when he pitches, our running game is going to be hurting.

I think I'm more excited about this one than I was with the last one.  Beating the Yankees would be sooooooo damn sweet


----------



## Paulie

Andrew2382 said:


> Jeter .985 OPS in 27 ABs
> Tex 1.157 OPS in 23 ABs
> Posada .939 OPS in 21 ABs
> Swisher .903 in 18 ABs
> ARod 1.183 in 15 ABs
> Melky .833 OPS in 11 ABs
> 
> ABs         BA        SLG
> Cabrera             11        .273       .645
> Cano                18        .222       .222
> Damon               22        .091       .091
> Jeter               27        .407       .519
> Matsui              17        .294       .412
> Posoda              21        .286       .667
> Rodriguez           15        .333       .733
> Swisher             18        .333       .444
> Teixeira            23        .391       .696
> 
> VS Lee
> 
> Also looks like the Phils are leaning towards Pedro for game 2 which is the smart move imo but also has it's huge drawbacks
> 
> ERA for Pedro
> 
> Home	1.88
> Away 5.66
> 
> And Hamels just doesn't scare me at all atm...now I know he can all of a sudden have alights out game cause he does have the stuff...but he hasn't shown a glimpse of it as of yet.  Something is off with him. He currently has a 6.75 era this post season.  He CAN NOT pitch like that to the Yankees.



I don't care about historic regular season stats, the postseason is such a completely different animal.  Everyone (well, ALMOST) steps their game up.

@ Mani:

Name the terms.  Are you betting we only win 1 game, or that we lose the series?  I'm not taking a series bet, but I'll DEF bet that we win more than 1.

Clarify and name the terms.


----------



## Andrew2382

Hamels for sure will start game 3 no question...thats why it's imperative for the Phils to split in NY because if you are down 0-2 with Hamels going...series could get ugly very quickly.

Also

Ryan Howard is atrocious against Lefties hitting .207 compared to .320 against righties and he will see lefties for the most part between CC and Andy.

I think the key to the Phillies is getting Tex out so they can pitch carefully around A-rod.  If Tex gets on base then you have to pitch to A-rod.  Most importantly for the Phils the pitching needs to step it up..both of these teams are going to score

I think this is going to be a fantastic series and we are goign to get our money's worth...and the ratings may not have gotten what they wanted but the real baseball fans did.

Baseball in the Gritty North East...where it all started and where the most passionate fans are.  

GOD DAMN I LOVE THIS GAME!


----------



## Paulie

Andrew2382 said:


> Hamels for sure will start game 3 no question...thats why it's imperative for the Phils to split in NY because if you are down 0-2 with Hamels going...series could get ugly very quickly.
> 
> Also
> 
> Ryan Howard is atrocious against Lefties hitting .207 compared to .320 against righties and he will see lefties for the most part between CC and Andy.
> 
> I think the key to the Phillies is getting Tex out so they can pitch carefully around A-rod.  If Tex gets on base then you have to pitch to A-rod.  Most importantly for the Phils the pitching needs to step it up..both of these teams are going to score
> 
> I think this is going to be a fantastic series and we are goign to get our money's worth...and the ratings may not have gotten what they wanted but the real baseball fans did.
> 
> Baseball in the Gritty North East...where it all started and where the most passionate fans are.
> 
> GOD DAMN I LOVE THIS GAME!


Look at Howard's #'s vs. lefties _LATELY_, though.  He's stepped up his game big time.

And he's hitting great so far in the PS, and had another stellar September.  He's clutch as hell.

He's not falling for that lefty breaking ball anymore, he's waiting for his pitch.  Also, he moved closer to the plate, which I was SCREAMING about all last year.  The guy was practically standing outside the box for christ's sake.  Now he's right up on it and can get to the outside pitches better.

Just wait til he learns how to go the other way and everyone has to stop using that crazy shift 

Like I had said though, how A-rod hits is key, becuase that dictates how we get to pitch to Tex.


----------



## Andrew2382

The Athletic Supporters: Philadelphia | TAUNTR.COM

http://www.tauntr.com/content/athlet...rters-new-york

Philly fan Vs Yankee Fan

lmao...pretty funny

Anaheim Angel one is pretty good too as is the dodgers


----------



## Paulie

When Howard would have a 1-2 or 0-2 count, and it was a lefty pitching, you KNEW the breaking ball was coming.  I mean, so did Howard if he had any brains.

But yet, when it came, he swung anyway and tallied another K.  

Now, pitchers are realizing he's being patient, so he gets fastballs in those counts now.  

Not to mention, Werth is protecting him, and Werth is a friggin BEAST.

Nothing else to say.  Just bring it on, baby!


----------



## Andrew2382

[youtube]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ygQvB6OjHOU&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ygQvB6OjHOU&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/youtube]


Yes I see the irony that Drago lost...but it's still fitting


----------



## Paulie

Andrew2382 said:


> [youtube]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ygQvB6OjHOU&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ygQvB6OjHOU&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/youtube]
> 
> 
> Yes I see the irony that Drago lost...but it's still fitting



Not only did Drago lose, but the turtle beat the hare, and David beat Goliath.

I'm sure there are other historic references to the underdog coming out on top, but you get the drift


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7v43RLvxJ4Y]YouTube - 2001 World Series[/ame]


----------



## Andrew2382

interesting dog...

hows your sox team doing.

pretty shitty last time I checked.

You're a douchebag red sox fan who got knocked out of the playoffs...you have no room to speak


----------



## Andrew2382

Let's see dog

you picked the Twins to win

then you picked the Angels to win


PLEASE O PLEASE PICK THE PHILLIES TO WIN


----------



## manifold

Paulie said:


> [@ Mani:
> 
> Name the terms.  Are you betting we only win 1 game, or that we lose the series?  I'm not taking a series bet, but I'll DEF bet that we win more than 1.
> 
> Clarify and name the terms.



I was talking about a series bet.  I'm definitely rooting against the Yankees, I just don't see them losing.  So there's no way I take a bet I could lose with the Yanks still winning the series.

I just thought you had some faith in your team.  But as my sig line indicates, I'm not always right.


----------



## Valerie

Andrew2382 said:


> interesting dog...
> 
> hows your sox team doing.
> 
> pretty shitty last time I checked.
> 
> You're a douchebag *red sox fan* who got knocked out of the playoffs...you have no room to speak






Just wait 'til next year!








I'm officially a Phillies fan as of today.


----------



## Andrew2382

Valerie said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> interesting dog...
> 
> hows your sox team doing.
> 
> pretty shitty last time I checked.
> 
> You're a douchebag *red sox fan* who got knocked out of the playoffs...you have no room to speak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wait 'til next year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm officially a Phillies fan as of today.
Click to expand...


I would expect every red sox fan to be a Philly fan right now..anything else would be absurd.

Difference is you aren't talking retarded smack like Dog is.


He seems to forget his team hasn't done shit in the past 4 years now as well.


----------



## Article 15

Andrew2382 said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> interesting dog...
> 
> hows your sox team doing.
> 
> pretty shitty last time I checked.
> 
> You're a douchebag *red sox fan* who got knocked out of the playoffs...you have no room to speak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wait 'til next year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm officially a Phillies fan as of today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would expect every red sox fan to be a Philly fan right now..anything else would be absurd.
> 
> Difference is you aren't talking retarded smack like Dog is.
> 
> 
> He seems to forget his team hasn't done shit in the past 4 years now as well.
Click to expand...



4 years?

2009-2007 = ?

And we were a win away from the World Series last year....


----------



## Andrew2382

sorry I hit 4 instead of 3....3 years

And the 1 win away from the world series doesn't fly dude..come on you know that.

it's all about the final outcome...100 years from now no one is going to remember the Red Sox were 1 win away...All they will see is they lost the series...Just like the Yankees in their losses no matter how close they were


----------



## Zander

Yankees in a walk.  Sorry Paulie, but it will be easy for the Yankees.  The hardest part for the Pinstripers will be rolling out of bed and lacing their cleats.  Yankees in 5.


----------



## Valerie

manifold said:


> Wishful thinking Paulie.
> 
> It's a gimme for the Yanks.  Philly will overachieve if they win one game.






I'll take THAT bet!


----------



## Andrew2382

This will not be an easy series for either team FYI

I think the Yanks have a nice advantage but the Phillies are a gresat team...they are the only team in the Weak ass NL I have any shred of respect for


----------



## Article 15

Andrew2382 said:


> sorry I hit 4 instead of 3....3 years
> 
> And the 1 win away from the world series doesn't fly dude..come on you know that.
> 
> it's all about the final outcome...100 years from now no one is going to remember the Red Sox were 1 win away...All they will see is they lost the series...Just like the Yankees in their losses no matter how close they were



By that logic the Yankees haven't done shit since 2000 but you are over in the other thread arguing that if they win this year then they are the team of the decade.  

How can you reconcile the seemingly opposite positions?


----------



## Andrew2382

Article 15 said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry I hit 4 instead of 3....3 years
> 
> And the 1 win away from the world series doesn't fly dude..come on you know that.
> 
> it's all about the final outcome...100 years from now no one is going to remember the Red Sox were 1 win away...All they will see is they lost the series...Just like the Yankees in their losses no matter how close they were
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By that logic the Yankees haven't done shit since 2000 but you are over in the other thread arguing that if they win this year then they are the team of the decade.
> 
> How can you reconcile the seemingly opposite positions?
Click to expand...



I clearly said in the other thread if you read it that if the Yankees don't beat the phillies then they are not in the conversation for team of the decade...then it's clearly between the Red Sox and Phillies


----------



## Article 15

Andrew2382 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry I hit 4 instead of 3....3 years
> 
> And the 1 win away from the world series doesn't fly dude..come on you know that.
> 
> it's all about the final outcome...100 years from now no one is going to remember the Red Sox were 1 win away...All they will see is they lost the series...Just like the Yankees in their losses no matter how close they were
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By that logic the Yankees haven't done shit since 2000 but you are over in the other thread arguing that if they win this year then they are the team of the decade.
> 
> How can you reconcile the seemingly opposite positions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I clearly said in the other thread if you read it that if the Yankees don't beat the phillies then they are not in the conversation for team of the decade...then it's clearly between the Red Sox and Phillies
Click to expand...


I get that but you want to include all the other underlying factors to determine team of the decade which includes playoff and world series appearances.  So I guess getting in the playoffs and the world series actually counts as "doing shit."  No?


----------



## Xenophon

That is the difference between us A15, I would root for you to win if I was knocked out, not keep up this stupid shit of rooting against you no matter who wins.

I consider what the Red Sox fans with a few exceptions, on here did this year through the playoffs very low class considering i could have tortured your asses after all that big talk you did all year. I expect it from the boy because he is a child. 

Back to baseball talk, Paulie, CC is not worn out this year in the playoffs from pitching every other day down the strech as he did last year, so saying you know how to beat him is mute, NY knows just as much or more about Cliff Lee, as well as Pedro, and Lidge blew 2 saves vs NY this year but that was early in the year.

Phils have some nice bats, NY has 2 hall of famers with two or three possible others, so the Phillies have no edge hitting wise. The Yankees played against the best hitting lineup in baseball last series, and play in a tough division so that is not a big deal.

It will come down to starters and pens, using starters as relievers is not a great forumla as the halos found out last series.

Let the games begin.


----------



## Article 15

Xenophon said:


> That is the difference between us A15, I would root for you to win if I was knocked out, not keep up this stupid shit of rooting against you no matter who wins.
> 
> I consider what the Red Sox fans with a few exceptions, on here did this year through the playoffs very low class considering i could have tortured your asses after all that big talk you did all year. I expect it from the boy because he is a child.
> 
> Back to baseball talk, Paulie, CC is not worn out this year in the playoffs from pitching every other day down the strech as he did last year, so saying you know how to beat him is mute, NY knows just as much or more about Cliff Lee, as well as Pedro, and Lidge blew 2 saves vs NY this year but that was early in the year.
> 
> Phils have some nice bats, NY has 2 hall of famers with two or three possible others, so the Phillies have no edge hitting wise. The Yankees played against the best hitting lineup in baseball last series, and play in a tough division so that is not a big deal.
> 
> It will come down to starters and pens, using starters as relievers is not a great forumla as the halos found out last series.
> 
> Let the games begin.



I would never, ever, ever, ever, ever root for the Yankees.  It's the playoffs and the gloves came off a bit.  Big deal.


----------



## Andrew2382

Article 15 said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> By that logic the Yankees haven't done shit since 2000 but you are over in the other thread arguing that if they win this year then they are the team of the decade.
> 
> How can you reconcile the seemingly opposite positions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I clearly said in the other thread if you read it that if the Yankees don't beat the phillies then they are not in the conversation for team of the decade...then it's clearly between the Red Sox and Phillies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get that but you want to include all the other underlying factors to determine team of the decade which includes playoff and world series appearances.  So I guess getting in the playoffs and the world series actually counts as "doing shit."  No?
Click to expand...



No totally the opposite...getting to the playoffs and winning divisons and winning pennants are a huge deal.

Let's get real for a second...as much as it sucks to lose int he world series...you are still losing in the WORLD SERIES lol.  It's great to even get there and watch your team play.

And when you take into effect getting into the world series and playoff appearances the Yankees dominate the sox these past 10 years


----------



## Andrew2382

Article 15 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the difference between us A15, I would root for you to win if I was knocked out, not keep up this stupid shit of rooting against you no matter who wins.
> 
> I consider what the Red Sox fans with a few exceptions, on here did this year through the playoffs very low class considering i could have tortured your asses after all that big talk you did all year. I expect it from the boy because he is a child.
> 
> Back to baseball talk, Paulie, CC is not worn out this year in the playoffs from pitching every other day down the strech as he did last year, so saying you know how to beat him is mute, NY knows just as much or more about Cliff Lee, as well as Pedro, and Lidge blew 2 saves vs NY this year but that was early in the year.
> 
> Phils have some nice bats, NY has 2 hall of famers with two or three possible others, so the Phillies have no edge hitting wise. The Yankees played against the best hitting lineup in baseball last series, and play in a tough division so that is not a big deal.
> 
> It will come down to starters and pens, using starters as relievers is not a great forumla as the halos found out last series.
> 
> Let the games begin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would never, ever, ever, ever, ever root for the Yankees.  It's the playoffs and the gloves came off a bit.  Big deal.
Click to expand...



Yeah I'm with Article

I could NEVER EVER root for the Sox...Can't do it won't ever happen.

A little trash talking between the 2 clubs is expected come October


----------



## Andrew2382

Xenophon said:


> That is the difference between us A15, I would root for you to win if I was knocked out, not keep up this stupid shit of rooting against you no matter who wins.
> 
> I consider what the Red Sox fans with a few exceptions, on here did this year through the playoffs very low class considering i could have tortured your asses after all that big talk you did all year. I expect it from the boy because he is a child.
> 
> Back to baseball talk, Paulie, CC is not worn out this year in the playoffs from pitching every other day down the strech as he did last year, so saying you know how to beat him is mute, NY knows just as much or more about Cliff Lee, as well as Pedro, and Lidge blew 2 saves vs NY this year but that was early in the year.
> 
> Phils have some nice bats, NY has 2 hall of famers with two or three possible others, so the Phillies have no edge hitting wise. The Yankees played against the best hitting lineup in baseball last series, and play in a tough division so that is not a big deal.
> 
> It will come down to starters and pens, using starters as relievers is not a great forumla as the halos found out last series.
> 
> Let the games begin.




Did you see John kruk the other night...I don't even know why I watch BBTN anymore....majority of them are retards

"The Yankees haven't seen bats like the Phillies yet"

Ok you fat fuckin homer...Angels had one of the best offenses in the league and the Phillies haven't seen any bats like the Yanks have...they have played the rockies and dodgers for crying out loud


----------



## Xenophon

Article 15 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the difference between us A15, I would root for you to win if I was knocked out, not keep up this stupid shit of rooting against you no matter who wins.
> 
> I consider what the Red Sox fans with a few exceptions, on here did this year through the playoffs very low class considering i could have tortured your asses after all that big talk you did all year. I expect it from the boy because he is a child.
> 
> Back to baseball talk, Paulie, CC is not worn out this year in the playoffs from pitching every other day down the strech as he did last year, so saying you know how to beat him is mute, NY knows just as much or more about Cliff Lee, as well as Pedro, and Lidge blew 2 saves vs NY this year but that was early in the year.
> 
> Phils have some nice bats, NY has 2 hall of famers with two or three possible others, so the Phillies have no edge hitting wise. The Yankees played against the best hitting lineup in baseball last series, and play in a tough division so that is not a big deal.
> 
> It will come down to starters and pens, using starters as relievers is not a great forumla as the halos found out last series.
> 
> Let the games begin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would never, ever, ever, ever, ever root for the Yankees.  It's the playoffs and the gloves came off a bit.  Big deal.
Click to expand...

Therein lies the diff between class and noclass.


----------



## Xenophon

Andrew2382 said:


> Did you see John kruk the other night...I don't even know why I watch BBTN anymore....majority of them are retards
> 
> "The Yankees haven't seen bats like the Phillies yet"
> 
> Ok you fat fuckin homer...Angels had one of the best offenses in the league and the Phillies haven't seen any bats like the Yanks have...they have played the rockies and dodgers for crying out loud



Kruk is moronic, but most of the baseball shows have been lame.

According to both MLB and ESPN, The Yankees were dead everytime they lost to the halos, Sunday morning Mark Grace was telling us how NY lost the playoffs even though he picked them in 6, because they lost gave five.

You have to wonder how honest these guys on the shows are, their 'opinion' changes based on the last game.

I picked the winner in 7 of 8 teams this year, and only missed on one playoff series, I'll take what i say over them anyday of the week.

NY in 6.


----------



## Article 15

Xenophon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the difference between us A15, I would root for you to win if I was knocked out, not keep up this stupid shit of rooting against you no matter who wins.
> 
> I consider what the Red Sox fans with a few exceptions, on here did this year through the playoffs very low class considering i could have tortured your asses after all that big talk you did all year. I expect it from the boy because he is a child.
> 
> Back to baseball talk, Paulie, CC is not worn out this year in the playoffs from pitching every other day down the strech as he did last year, so saying you know how to beat him is mute, NY knows just as much or more about Cliff Lee, as well as Pedro, and Lidge blew 2 saves vs NY this year but that was early in the year.
> 
> Phils have some nice bats, NY has 2 hall of famers with two or three possible others, so the Phillies have no edge hitting wise. The Yankees played against the best hitting lineup in baseball last series, and play in a tough division so that is not a big deal.
> 
> It will come down to starters and pens, using starters as relievers is not a great forumla as the halos found out last series.
> 
> Let the games begin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would never, ever, ever, ever, ever root for the Yankees.  It's the playoffs and the gloves came off a bit.  Big deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Therein lies the diff between class and noclass.
Click to expand...


If it's classless to root against your arch rival then I don't want to be classy.


----------



## Andrew2382

Article 15 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would never, ever, ever, ever, ever root for the Yankees.  It's the playoffs and the gloves came off a bit.  Big deal.
> 
> 
> 
> Therein lies the diff between class and noclass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's classless to root against your arch rival then I don't want to be classy.
Click to expand...


If you ever rooted for the Yankees I would lose a lot respect for you..

What I get a kick out of seeing is these idiotic Met fans rooting for the Phillies.

lmao

HOW in the world does that happen.

I tell them they are Yankee haters first and Met fans 2nd apparently.


----------



## Xenophon

Article 15 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would never, ever, ever, ever, ever root for the Yankees.  It's the playoffs and the gloves came off a bit.  Big deal.
> 
> 
> 
> Therein lies the diff between class and noclass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's classless to root against your arch rival then I don't want to be classy.
Click to expand...

Rooting is fine, saying you hope they choke is no class.


----------



## Article 15

Xenophon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Therein lies the diff between class and noclass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's classless to root against your arch rival then I don't want to be classy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rooting is fine, saying you hope they choke is no class.
Click to expand...


Choking would make a Yankee loss that much sweeter to me.


----------



## Modbert

Xenophon said:


> [Rooting is fine, saying you hope they choke is no class.



Who doesn't want an arch rival team to choke? Hell, I hope A-Rod chokes with the bases loaded, sending NY into a feeding frenzy.


----------



## Article 15

Andrew2382 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Therein lies the diff between class and noclass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's classless to root against your arch rival then I don't want to be classy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you ever rooted for the Yankees I would lose a lot respect for you..
> 
> What I get a kick out of seeing is these idiotic Met fans rooting for the Phillies.
> 
> lmao
> 
> HOW in the world does that happen.
> 
> I tell them they are Yankee haters first and Met fans 2nd apparently.
Click to expand...


Beats the crap outta me.  

I have a hard time grasping the two team dynamic and how it plays out in NY.


----------



## Modbert

Speaking of Classy:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eplbDbp6XJQ]YouTube - Anchorman-Afternoon Delight[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

Article 15 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's classless to root against your arch rival then I don't want to be classy.
> 
> 
> 
> Rooting is fine, saying you hope they choke is no class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Choking would make a Yankee loss that much sweeter to me.
Click to expand...

Again, its a matter of class.

In this case, lack thereof.


----------



## Xenophon

Article 15 said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's classless to root against your arch rival then I don't want to be classy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you ever rooted for the Yankees I would lose a lot respect for you..
> 
> What I get a kick out of seeing is these idiotic Met fans rooting for the Phillies.
> 
> lmao
> 
> HOW in the world does that happen.
> 
> I tell them they are Yankee haters first and Met fans 2nd apparently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beats the crap outta me.
> 
> I have a hard time grasping the two team dynamic and how it plays out in NY.
Click to expand...


Mets fans always look for something to prove they are 'better' then the Yankees, they often make absurd claims in the quest for this.

One of the more amusing examples of this was in 96 during a Mets-Yanks series, Mets fans yelling at Torre that they had the better shortstop, Rey Ordonez, vs the Yankees's Derek Jeter.


----------



## Andrew2382

lmao ooo the Ordonez vs Jeter talks

Man those were classic

Ordonez deserved an academy award...he would make a routine catch and after the ball was caught he would do a backflip and dive into the dirt to makeit look spectacular.

And what Met fans didn't understand was when ordonez made a catch jumping way high in the air to catch the ball..that same ball jeter would catch at his chest cause ordonez might as well have been an umpa lumpa


----------



## Xenophon

Andrew2382 said:


> lmao ooo the Ordonez vs Jeter talks
> 
> Man those were classic
> 
> Ordonez deserved an academy award...he would make a routine catch and after the ball was caught he would do a backflip and dive into the dirt to makeit look spectacular.
> 
> And what Met fans didn't understand was when ordonez made a catch jumping way high in the air to catch the ball..that same ball jeter would catch at his chest cause ordonez might as well have been an umpa lumpa



Another classic was ESPN coming up with some bogus 'forumula' to show Jeter was not a good fielder, despite jeter winning TWO gold gloves!

The Mets fans loved that one, I often heard how Nomar and Arod were better, and jeter outlasted both of them, as those guiys were shifted to other postions.


----------



## elvis

Xenophon said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lmao ooo the Ordonez vs Jeter talks
> 
> Man those were classic
> 
> Ordonez deserved an academy award...he would make a routine catch and after the ball was caught he would do a backflip and dive into the dirt to makeit look spectacular.
> 
> And what Met fans didn't understand was when ordonez made a catch jumping way high in the air to catch the ball..that same ball jeter would catch at his chest cause ordonez might as well have been an umpa lumpa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another classic was ESPN coming up with some bogus 'forumula' to show Jeter was not a good fielder, despite jeter winning TWO gold gloves!
> 
> The Mets fans loved that one, I often heard how Nomar and Arod were better, and jeter outlasted both of them, as those guiys were shifted to other postions.
Click to expand...

yeah but I thought Arod was moved out of respect for Jeter.  Kind of like the opposite of the 49ers.


----------



## Xenophon

elvis3577 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lmao ooo the Ordonez vs Jeter talks
> 
> Man those were classic
> 
> Ordonez deserved an academy award...he would make a routine catch and after the ball was caught he would do a backflip and dive into the dirt to makeit look spectacular.
> 
> And what Met fans didn't understand was when ordonez made a catch jumping way high in the air to catch the ball..that same ball jeter would catch at his chest cause ordonez might as well have been an umpa lumpa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another classic was ESPN coming up with some bogus 'forumula' to show Jeter was not a good fielder, despite jeter winning TWO gold gloves!
> 
> The Mets fans loved that one, I often heard how Nomar and Arod were better, and jeter outlasted both of them, as those guiys were shifted to other postions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah but I thought Arod was moved out of respect for Jeter.  Kind of like the opposite of the 49ers.
Click to expand...

Respect had nothing to do with it, NY made it clear to Arod that they wern't hurting their defense to accomodate him, if he wanted to play for NY he had to switch postions.

It was the correct move, Alex was never as good as Jeter in teh field, Jeets is the best ever going to his right and throwing from the grass.  In fact you can make an argument for him being in the top three SS alltime.


----------



## Andrew2382

Jeter didn't win any gold gloves till a-rod moved to 3rd dude...I'm gonna respectfully disagree and say arod was a better defensive 3rd baseman and is so talented he is one of the few that could make the switch from SS to 3rd and excel at it.


----------



## Xenophon

That isn't a big accomplishment, in fact a lot of SS moved to third, Cal Ripken comes to mind right away.


----------



## Paulie

manifold said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> [@ Mani:
> 
> Name the terms.  Are you betting we only win 1 game, or that we lose the series?  I'm not taking a series bet, but I'll DEF bet that we win more than 1.
> 
> Clarify and name the terms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about a series bet.  I'm definitely rooting against the Yankees, I just don't see them losing.  So there's no way I take a bet I could lose with the Yanks still winning the series.
> 
> I just thought you had some faith in your team.  But as my sig line indicates, I'm not always right.
Click to expand...


I have faith, but I don't feel confident like I did against Tampa last year.  At the time, I was thinking if we got the Sox, we might not have won.

Tell you what.  Name the terms.  I'll take it.  But keep it reasonable and go easy on a nigga.


----------



## Paulie

Xenophon said:


> That is the difference between us A15, I would root for you to win if I was knocked out, not keep up this stupid shit of rooting against you no matter who wins.
> 
> I consider what the Red Sox fans with a few exceptions, on here did this year through the playoffs very low class considering i could have tortured your asses after all that big talk you did all year. I expect it from the boy because he is a child.
> 
> Back to baseball talk, Paulie, CC is not worn out this year in the playoffs from pitching every other day down the strech as he did last year, so saying you know how to beat him is mute, NY knows just as much or more about Cliff Lee, as well as Pedro, and Lidge blew 2 saves vs NY this year but that was early in the year.
> 
> Phils have some nice bats, NY has 2 hall of famers with two or three possible others, so the Phillies have no edge hitting wise. The Yankees played against the best hitting lineup in baseball last series, and play in a tough division so that is not a big deal.
> 
> It will come down to starters and pens, using starters as relievers is not a great forumla as the halos found out last series.
> 
> Let the games begin.


This analysis is good, and you are right, CC was dog tired last time around. But it's better than to have not seen him at all.  And Lee, Francisco, and Manuel know CC well, so perhaps they can offer some tips.  At least Manuel has experience dealing with AL rules, DH, and all that.

If we split in NY, I think we have the edge.  If you sweep those 2, it's over.

I just don't want this series ruining friendships on here.  In the end, we're all baseball fans.  Just like A15 would never root for the Yanks, I'd never root for the Mets.  It's just a _thing_, and I don't think it's mutually inclusive with "class".

If you hate a team, you hate a team.

I will _lose like a man_, if we lose.  But cry like a little baby offline


----------



## manifold

Ok Paulie,

If the Yanks win, you have to make this your avatar for a week.







And you'll have to pick one for me if the Phils win.


----------



## Paulie

Is that the one when you beat us?


----------



## manifold

Might as well be. 

(Although I think it was the year before)


----------



## Paulie

manifold said:


> Might as well be.
> 
> (Although I think it was the year before)



Ok, sounds good.  It would definitely be more disturbing for me if it specifically depicted you beating us that year.  Like a McNabb puke shot or something 

I've said too much.  I'll find a good one for _you_ though.


----------



## Oddball

The umps got a call right......Finally.


----------



## Modbert

C.C's Daddy has a new name, and his name is Chase Utley.


----------



## Article 15

Dogbert said:


> C.C's Daddy has a new name, and his name is Chase Utley.



For the love of Christ please don't jinx this!!!!


----------



## Modbert

Article 15 said:


> For the love of Christ please don't jinx this!!!!



 I'm not.


----------



## manifold

It always cracks me up when I see CC with his cap pulled to the side.  Doing wonders to dispell racial stereotypes.


----------



## Oddball

That's a lefty thing...Very few of them ever can get their caps on straight, for some reason or another.


----------



## Xenophon

Cliff Lee is brilliant going the distance for zero earned runs as Philly takes game one 6-1.

NY's hitters were baffled all night and the kid bullpen collapsed giing up 4 runs in two innings turning a good game into a laugher.

Sabathia pitched well going 7 and giving up 2 but had no chance vs Lee.


----------



## Modbert

Xenophon said:


> Cliff Lee is brilliant going the distance for zero earned runs as Philly takes game one 6-1.
> 
> NY's hitters were baffled all night and the kid bullpen collapsed giing up 4 runs in two innings turning a good game into a laugher.
> 
> Sabathia pitched well going 7 and giving up 2 but had no chance vs Lee.



How about that relief pitching from Hughes? 

And I agree with your post.


----------



## Paulie

All I'm going to say is we still gotta win 3 more.  And we don't have 3 more Cliff Lee's.

I'm not scared of AJ though.

This is my favorite part of the entire game right here:

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/69SUdVw-LvY&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/69SUdVw-LvY&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

LOL...the "Who Cares" catch   I've never seen anything funnier than that.  You knew it was our game from there on.


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__PU5CVSegg]YouTube - CAKE - The Distance (Official Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Lee pitched one of the best World Series games ever. He was almost always ahead, never walked anyone and kept the Yankee bats off balance all night. Congratulations on a great effort.

1. Why does CC pitching to Utley in the 6th shake off Posada, only to throw the exact same home run ball?  WTF is he thinking?  I mean it was the exact same pitch!

2. Phil Hughes has been struggling, better to have gone with Joba

3. Cano and Melky should switch places in the lineup

4. Yet another base running error by the Yankees this time Matsui

5. When Lee makes the behind the back catch, you had to believe it was going to be a long night for NY. 

6. This reminds me a lot of the 78 Dodgers series.


----------



## Article 15

Paulie said:


> All I'm going to say is we still gotta win 3 more.  And we don't have 3 more Cliff Lee's.
> 
> I'm not scared of AJ though.
> 
> This is my favorite part of the entire game right here:
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/69SUdVw-LvY&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/69SUdVw-LvY&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]
> 
> LOL...the "Who Cares" catch   I've never seen anything funnier than that.  You knew it was our game from there on.



You think that man was a bit relaxed out there?


----------



## Paulie

CrusaderFrank said:


> 1. Why does CC pitching to Utley in the 6th shake off Posada, only to throw the exact same home run ball?  WTF is he thinking?  I mean it was the exact same pitch!



CC shrugged off a breaking ball (or changeup perhaps) TWICE against Utley in a pitcher's count, and Utley sat on the fastball both times.

Why do you tip your pitch to Utley like that?  Why do you even bother throwing him a fastball, ESPECIALLY after shaking off some calls from Posada?

Hughes did the same exact thing the other night against Vlad in a 1-2 count I believe.

Shrugging off pitches is getting to be a thing of the past.  These guys need to come up with new ways to get their signals right.  I thought I saw Posada actually shaking off CC earlier in the game just to change things up?  OR was the Ruiz to Lee?  I forget.

Either way, don;t shake off a breaking ball in a picther's count and then throw a fastball.  You'll be made into MEAT.


----------



## Paulie

Article 15 said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I'm going to say is we still gotta win 3 more.  And we don't have 3 more Cliff Lee's.
> 
> I'm not scared of AJ though.
> 
> This is my favorite part of the entire game right here:
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/69SUdVw-LvY&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/69SUdVw-LvY&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]
> 
> LOL...the "Who Cares" catch   I've never seen anything funnier than that.  You knew it was our game from there on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think that man was a bit relaxed out there?
Click to expand...


Just chewin' his gum and tossing his pitches.  

This is where we have the advantage.  NY _HAS_ to win this series, or Steinbrenner starts firing everyone because the whole team is a failure.

We just get to go out there and have fun and play some ball.

I love it.


----------



## Article 15

I hope Andrew is okay, homeyboy is prolly on suicide watch right now.


----------



## Xenophon

Paulie said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I'm going to say is we still gotta win 3 more.  And we don't have 3 more Cliff Lee's.
> 
> I'm not scared of AJ though.
> 
> This is my favorite part of the entire game right here:
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/69SUdVw-LvY&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/69SUdVw-LvY&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]
> 
> LOL...the "Who Cares" catch   I've never seen anything funnier than that.  You knew it was our game from there on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think that man was a bit relaxed out there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just chewin' his gum and tossing his pitches.
> 
> This is where we have the advantage.  NY _HAS_ to win this series, or Steinbrenner starts firing everyone because the whole team is a failure.
> 
> We just get to go out there and have fun and play some ball.
> 
> I love it.
Click to expand...

Nope, that was years ago, it isn't like that anymore.

And lest you start feeling your oats, the Braves had NY 2-0 in 96, going to Atlanta with three hall of fame pitchers on deck, and lost.

Lee was on tonight, don't try to make it more then that.


----------



## Modbert

Article 15 said:


> I hope Andrew is okay, homeyboy is prolly on suicide watch right now.



I would hate to see his reaction if Pedro won Game 2 with a CG. Mental breakdown would be probable.


----------



## Andrew2382

Article 15 said:


> I hope Andrew is okay, homeyboy is prolly on suicide watch right now.



nah...was out at a sports bar watching that debacle of a game.

So far each time I have left the confines of my house and tried watching the game in public they have lost this post season.   Staying home for the rest now, it's amazing the dirty looks you get from people when you wish the Ebola virus on Matsui...It's as if I'm the bad guy!

Lee dominated us last night...kinda goes back to the whole argument we had with Truthspeaker...Good pitching always over Good hitting.

Sometimes you just gotta tip you cap and go to the next game.

CC didn't pitch awful but he wasn't on you could tell.  He shook off Posada because he had no control over his breaking stuff.  One of his best out pitches is his change and he couldn't get it over.  What makes me happy is knowing that CC was still off he only gave up 2, and walked 3.  Thats still impressive.  Usually 2 runs will give you a win.

What upsets me a little is how bad this pen is doing during the post season...Hughes seems like a head case and is scared on the mound.  He was lights out for 4 months now he can't get it done?

I still like Roberston regardless of the weak little ground ball single that found a hole off him.  In fact the only one that did their job in the pen is Demarte.

If the pen doesn't shapen up and find a quick bridge to Rivera this will be an ugly series.

Game 1 could have gone either way...Sabathia was good...Lee was unhittable this particular night.  He is after all an AL pitcher and an AL Cy young winner...he knows how to pitch.

I'm pretty confident we will hit Pedro fairly well.

My hopes is we win today off Pedro, then it's very possible we can win off Hamels if he continues to pitch the way he has and Blanton's ERA off the Yanks is over 8 in his past 3 starts.

One game a time though


----------



## Article 15

Good to hear you made it, bro.  

Cliff Lee pitched the game of his life last night.  No matter how the series goes that "just playing toss with my son in the backyard" catch he made is going to be talked about for years.

Unfortunately, I only caught the last 3 innings on the radio at work but I'm going in late tonight so I should catch most of the game.  

I think both pitchers are getting hit tonight.  

That place is going to be cooking!


----------



## Sarah G

Xenophon said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think that man was a bit relaxed out there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just chewin' his gum and tossing his pitches.
> 
> This is where we have the advantage.  NY _HAS_ to win this series, or Steinbrenner starts firing everyone because the whole team is a failure.
> 
> We just get to go out there and have fun and play some ball.
> 
> I love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, that was years ago, it isn't like that anymore.
> 
> And lest you start feeling your oats, the Braves had NY 2-0 in 96, going to Atlanta with three hall of fame pitchers on deck, and lost.
> 
> Lee was on tonight, don't try to make it more then that.
Click to expand...


He was on and he was cocky about it.  I laughed when I saw him with attitude, he made me want the Phillies to win even tho I'm not a big baseball fan.  I'll keep watching now just to see the Yank's response to the loss.

Personality in addition to skill gets people watching.


----------



## Andrew2382

Yeah the lazy catch was funny to see...I was more impressed with the behind catch he made off Cano.


----------



## Sarah G

Andrew2382 said:


> Yeah the lazy catch was funny to see...I was more impressed with the behind catch he made off Cano.



  That too.


----------



## Xenophon

Be interesting to see if it fires up NY or if they become affraid of him.

I have seen lee a lot of times vs NY, he never looked better.

Pressure and AJ are a dangerous combo, plus clueless joe plans on playing Molina tonight, making the bottom of the lineup dead.

I would bench swisher for a game and give gardner the start vs Pedro, Nicky has 4 hits all post season.


----------



## Article 15

The sky didn't fall tonight, Yankee fans.


----------



## Xenophon

NY again shows Pedro who's his daddy, beating the Phillies 3-1 to tie teh series at 1-1.

Solo shots from Tex and Matsui (who owns Pedro) put NY ahead, and AJ was brilliant over 7, striking out 9 and mo came in for a 6 out save.

Both clean-up hitters were horendous, Arod 0-4 with three ks, Howard had teh golden sombremo, 4 Ks in the game.

I also notice nobody runs to post in these threads when NY wins, but you sure see a lot of bullshit when they lose.


----------



## Article 15

Xenophon said:


> NY again shows Pedro who's his daddy, beating the Phillies 3-1 to tie teh series at 1-1.
> 
> Solo shots from Tex and Matsui (who owns Pedro) put NY ahead, and AJ was brilliant over 7, striking out 9 and mo came in for a 6 out save.
> 
> Both clean-up hitters were horendous, Arod 0-4 with three ks, Howard had teh golden sombremo, 4 Ks in the game.
> 
> *I also notice nobody runs to post in these threads when NY wins, but you sure see a lot of bullshit when they lose. *



See above 

Burnett pitch great, despite my doubts.  Pedro, too.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Pedro looked good in a losing effort. I give him credit for doing what he does best: showing up in a big game and giving his team 100%.

A Rod need to breath. Seriously. He's like CC in the first inning, just BREATH MAN! He looked really bad on the third strike twice, and got called out on a pitch out of the zone, but he's getting good cuts at the ball.


----------



## Xenophon

Article 15 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> NY again shows Pedro who's his daddy, beating the Phillies 3-1 to tie teh series at 1-1.
> 
> Solo shots from Tex and Matsui (who owns Pedro) put NY ahead, and AJ was brilliant over 7, striking out 9 and mo came in for a 6 out save.
> 
> Both clean-up hitters were horendous, Arod 0-4 with three ks, Howard had teh golden sombremo, 4 Ks in the game.
> 
> *I also notice nobody runs to post in these threads when NY wins, but you sure see a lot of bullshit when they lose. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See above
> 
> Burnett pitch great, despite my doubts.  Pedro, too.
Click to expand...

That wasn't for you, BTW, you posted while I had the reply window open, it was for the squirt.


----------



## Xenophon

There was one bad call again, Howard clearly trapped Damon's ball, should have been bases loaded with one out, instead Philly got a DP.


----------



## del

Xenophon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> NY again shows Pedro who's his daddy, beating the Phillies 3-1 to tie teh series at 1-1.
> 
> Solo shots from Tex and Matsui (who owns Pedro) put NY ahead, and AJ was brilliant over 7, striking out 9 and mo came in for a 6 out save.
> 
> Both clean-up hitters were horendous, Arod 0-4 with three ks, Howard had teh golden sombremo, 4 Ks in the game.
> 
> *I also notice nobody runs to post in these threads when NY wins, but you sure see a lot of bullshit when they lose. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See above
> 
> Burnett pitch great, despite my doubts.  Pedro, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasn't for you, BTW, you posted while I had the reply window open, it was for the squirt.
Click to expand...


pedro pitched well. the gopher to texiera might have been a mistake, but matsui's homer was a great piece of hitting not a mistake by petey, imo.

is rivera the last guy to wear 42 in the majors?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Xenophon said:


> There was one bad call again, Howard clearly trapped Damon's ball, should have been bases loaded with one out, instead Philly got a DP.



I don't know about "Cleary" and Howard played the part right by pretending he caught it on the fly. The only way that ever gets calls as a trap is when Baseball finally adopts a replay rule


----------



## Xenophon

del said:


> pedro pitched well. the gopher to texiera might have been a mistake, but matsui's homer was a great piece of hitting not a mistake by petey, imo.
> 
> is rivera the last guy to wear 42 in the majors?


3ER in 6 is 4.5 ERA.

If he had been pulled after 6 I would agree he pitched well, but that didn't happen, it was only a blown call thatb saved Pedro from 4 ERs.


----------



## del

CrusaderFrank said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was one bad call again, Howard clearly trapped Damon's ball, should have been bases loaded with one out, instead Philly got a DP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about "Cleary" and Howard played the part right by pretending he caught it on the fly. The only way that ever gets calls as a trap is when Baseball finally adopts a replay rule
Click to expand...


i thought he caught it after looking at the replay. howard thought he caught it, too; he never tagged first. both teams are playing good baseball so i hope it goes seven.


----------



## Modbert

Pedro did better then I thought he would of. Burnett did a helluva lot better then I thought he would of. I had a sneaking feeling that both pitchers would of been shelled, forcing the bullpens early.

The Sandman was his usual self. Though I continue to be right about A-Rod.

Yankees tie it up, here's hoping Philly can take a 2-1 advantage.


----------



## Andrew2382

del said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was one bad call again, Howard clearly trapped Damon's ball, should have been bases loaded with one out, instead Philly got a DP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about "Cleary" and Howard played the part right by pretending he caught it on the fly. The only way that ever gets calls as a trap is when Baseball finally adopts a replay rule
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i thought he caught it after looking at the replay. howard thought he caught it, too; he never tagged first. both teams are playing good baseball so i hope it goes seven.
Click to expand...


Howard didn't think he caught the ball...If Howard thought he caught the ball he would have went right to first to double off Posada...as soon as he caught the ball he instantly threw it to second.  

Hello Instant replay in 2010


----------



## Xenophon

del said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was one bad call again, Howard clearly trapped Damon's ball, should have been bases loaded with one out, instead Philly got a DP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about "Cleary" and Howard played the part right by pretending he caught it on the fly. The only way that ever gets calls as a trap is when Baseball finally adopts a replay rule
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i thought he caught it after looking at the replay. howard thought he caught it, too; he never tagged first. both teams are playing good baseball so i hope it goes seven.
Click to expand...

As Andrew said, Howard clearly knew he trapped it or he would not have gone to 2nd.

What made it worse was the umps huddled up and still got it wrong.

NY was so mad at the bad call they refused to take the field for over 5 minutes, you NEVER see that.


----------



## Andrew2382

You know..I have been flipping through Yes, ESPN, ESPN News  and I have seen any thing said about the blown calls from the umps...kinda odd


----------



## Xenophon

It was against NY, so i don't find it odd at all.


----------



## Xenophon

Just heard manuel, he knocked the NY fans, and said he won't start Lee in game 4, it will be Blanton.

He also basically called Pettit a bum, was an interesting press conference to say the least.


----------



## Andrew2382

This could be HUGE for the Yanks.

If Hamels pitches like the hamels of this season and especially this post season the Yanks can easily take game 3 tomorrow and be up 2-1

Then throw CC on 3 days rest against blanton who is a average pitcher at best with a 8_ era against the Yanks.  Yanks would be huge favorites in that game and could easily be up 3-1

At that point I would throw Gaudin Game 5 against Lee and see what happens...Chances are the Phillies would win...but the series comes back to NYC being up 3-2 Yankees.

Most importantly the Yankees have Burnett for Game 6 back in the AL with the DH and Pettite on normal rest or CC on short rest for Game 7

The Phillies would have to pitch either Happ or Pedro game 6...If they pitch Happ game 6, then pedro or Hamels game 7 cause Lee will be on 2 days rest and not available for game 7 unless its out of the pen for an inning.

They just took out the big horse for any chance to play if the series goes back to NYC.

I'm liking it a lot

In essence

Game 3
Pettitte vs Hamels

Game 4
CC vs Blanton

Game 5
Gaudin vs Lee

Game 6
Burnett vs Happ or Pedro

Game 7
Pettitte or CC vs Pedro or Hamels

I like those match ups  a lot


----------



## Xenophon

No way Gaudin is getting into a start.

He will start AJ on short rest in game 5 and Pettit on short rest game 6.

All three of them have done it before, and I think a lot depends on who wins game 3 & 4.

I believe Manuel is fucking up royaly, I would bring Lee for game 4 and have him for a possible game 7, NY is far to dangerous to play with and lee is a known commidity vs them.


----------



## Andrew2382

I guarantee Gaudin gets a start...he will not be pitching AJ in a national league park...you don't want Molina and no DH in your lineup for 2 automatic outs.  Pettitte hasn't pitched on short rest in over 3 years I believe and he isn't exactly a young guy anymore.  He won't throw Pettitte on short rest.  

AJ has good numbers on short rest but it is way to much of a liability to pitch him in the NL and having Molina play at the same time.

If Yankees win game 3 and 4 you can bank that Gaudin will pitch game 5 and if they win they win and if not they come back to New York with Burnett and CC ready to go for games 6 and 7 and they have no Lee

Makes perfect sense


----------



## Paulie

You guys are throwing 3 starters.  That's it.

You HAVE to win game 3, because we KILL CC on short rest.  He's not effective on short rest.  Last season proved it.

And Blanton's going to be on an EXTREMELY tight leash.

And Lee goes on short rest in game 7 if we get to that point.  That's a def.  Wow I just checked the schedule though, that only gives him 2 full days rest plus all day during game day, so call it ALMOST 3..  I don't know.

Maybe it would be Lee and Hamels in a combined effort.  I mean, it's game 7.  You give whater you can give.


----------



## Andrew2382

Paulie...you're wrong dude.

Just because you beat CC last year 1 game on short rest doesn't mean anything.  His ERA is almost a ful run lower on short rest then it is on full rest.

And we aren't throwing 3 starters because Gaudin will be starting game 5..giving Burnett full rest for game 6 and Pettitte full rest gor game 7 or cc short rest for game 7

Yanks have a major advantage in the pitching matchups....how it ends is totally up in the air..thats why you play the game


----------



## Paulie

You might be right, who knows.  I've just never seen a team take a shot and "waste" a game with a no-namer to start just to get full rest for someone in ANOTHER game. 

Each game is too crucial to be gambling with that kind of move.  We'll just have to see.

I'm going on what I know about short rest situations.  Short rest is typically turns out bad the majority of the time for any given pitcher.  CC's got better all-around short rest numbers.  But what I know is that we killed him on short rest. 

What have you done for me LATELY and all that, you know?

Plus he just didn't look comfy out there the other night.  Shaking off a breaking ball (or CU, not sure) TWICE against Utley in a breaking ball count was stupid.  Utley saw the shakeoff and knew he could sit on a fast ball.

He hasn't proven he can beat us yet, so let's not get hasty and expect him to win.

No worries if you guys win out right, btw.  We're still friends and all


----------



## Xenophon

No way Gaudin pitches game five, won't happen.

You WANT Burnett to pitch in Phjilly, he's been good on the road and the pitcher hitting is an advantage for him. Molina can sit his ass on teh bench that game.


----------



## Paulie

Xenophon said:


> No way Gaudin pitches game five, won't happen.
> 
> You WANT Burnett to pitch in Phjilly, he's been good on the road and the pitcher hitting is an advantage for him. Molina can sit his ass on teh bench that game.



Doesn't AJ refuse to pitch with Posada?


----------



## Andrew2382

You're my dawg dude!!!

And as shaky as CC was you only got 3 hits off him? 4?  And Utley was the only one that was bale to do anything...the rest of the lineup didn't do much.  He pitched well enough to win.  He didn't have his breaking ball...that happens to any pitcher somedays it works somedays it doesnt thats why he shook it off.  

Chad Gaudin has done surpsringly well with the Yanks...he was awful with the Cubs but with the Yanks he pitched 11 games with a very nice 3.43 era.  Better numbers then Blanton.  If the Yanks are up 3-1 they aren't wasting a game... Anything can happen in a game..If Gaudin wins series over...if he loses then you have to face Burnett of full rest in Yankee Stadium and then Pettitte and CC for games 6 and 7 and you will be throwing out most likely Pedro and Hamels


----------



## Xenophon

Paulie said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> No way Gaudin pitches game five, won't happen.
> 
> You WANT Burnett to pitch in Phjilly, he's been good on the road and the pitcher hitting is an advantage for him. Molina can sit his ass on teh bench that game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't AJ refuse to pitch with Posada?
Click to expand...

Burnett claims that Giradi came up with the idea that Molina is his caddy.

I can't see going with Molina if Burnett has to hit, you are killing a third of the lineup.

But you never know with Giradi, he could do it, they are even saying he might play Matsui in teh OF in Philly.


----------



## Andrew2382

Xenophon said:


> No way Gaudin pitches game five, won't happen.
> 
> You WANT Burnett to pitch in Phjilly, he's been good on the road and the pitcher hitting is an advantage for him. Molina can sit his ass on teh bench that game.




Dude, I am 110% sure that there is no way Burnett pitches in Philly unless the Yanks are down 3-1 maybe.  Other then that there is no way.  Girardi will not play posada even in the NL with Burnett pitching.  he is a str8 numbers guy and will go with Molina cause there is a vast difference between Molina and Posada catching for him.  It would be reatrded to have Molina and Burnett hit in a bottom of the lineup which is already struggling.  

Guaranteed you see Gaudin start game 5 unless Yanks are down 3-1.


----------



## Paulie

Xenophon said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> No way Gaudin pitches game five, won't happen.
> 
> You WANT Burnett to pitch in Phjilly, he's been good on the road and the pitcher hitting is an advantage for him. Molina can sit his ass on teh bench that game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't AJ refuse to pitch with Posada?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Burnett claims that Giradi came up with the idea that Molina is his caddy.
> 
> I can't see going with Molina if Burnett has to hit, you are killing a third of the lineup.
> 
> But you never know with Giradi, he could do it, they are even saying he might play Matsui in teh OF in Philly.
Click to expand...


Burnett's hitters avg. is like low .200's with Molina and close to .300 with Posada.  Plus, they seem to have disagreements about pitch selections.  

I think that as long as AJ pitches, no matter where, Molina is catching.  But that's just my opinon.


----------



## Andrew2382

Xenophon said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> No way Gaudin pitches game five, won't happen.
> 
> You WANT Burnett to pitch in Phjilly, he's been good on the road and the pitcher hitting is an advantage for him. Molina can sit his ass on teh bench that game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't AJ refuse to pitch with Posada?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Burnett claims that Giradi came up with the idea that Molina is his caddy.
> 
> I can't see going with Molina if Burnett has to hit, you are killing a third of the lineup.
> 
> But you never know with Giradi, he could do it, they are even saying he might play Matsui in teh OF in Philly.
Click to expand...



Yeah he's saying it but he won't.  Matsui is way to much of a liability in the field.  First of all you have to shuffle the field too much...matsui can't play right so you have to put him in Left, Damon in Center and Melky in right.  Defense suffers too much. 

He will sit the bench to pinch hit for the pitcher for specific situation just like he did in all the other inter league games


----------



## Paulie

Andrew2382 said:


> You're my dawg dude!!!
> 
> And as shaky as CC was you only got 3 hits off him? 4?  And Utley was the only one that was bale to do anything...the rest of the lineup didn't do much.  He pitched well enough to win.  He didn't have his breaking ball...that happens to any pitcher somedays it works somedays it doesnt thats why he shook it off.
> 
> Chad Gaudin has done surpsringly well with the Yanks...he was awful with the Cubs but with the Yanks he pitched 11 games with a very nice 3.43 era.  Better numbers then Blanton.  If the Yanks are up 3-1 they aren't wasting a game... Anything can happen in a game..If Gaudin wins series over...if he loses then you have to face Burnett of full rest in Yankee Stadium and then Pettitte and CC for games 6 and 7 and you will be throwing out most likely Pedro and Hamels


If you're up 3-1 going back to NY, I don't see a problem taking a gamble saving an ace-style pitcher for the sake of rest.

But ONLY with a 2 game lead.  If it's 2-2, the whole game changes.

I'm still praying for a timely rainout that gives Lee a chance to pitch game 4, and then have maybe regular 3 game rest for a potential game 7

This thing's going 7 games.  I'm damn sure you guys have Rollin's stupid ass "5 games" comment on your club house bulletin board, too.  That was a stupid thing to say.  It's one thing to say you're the team to beat before a season starts, but it's another thing to predict a series.


----------



## Xenophon

We will have to see how it plays out, since I'm just as sure Burnett will pitch as Andrew he won't on short rest.

The Molina thing goes either way, Giradi knows he can always pinch hit Molina after the fifth inning anyway so its not a killing thing to play him.


----------



## Paulie

_Mattingly_ would know what to do


----------



## Paulie

I'm pulling my hair out tonight with no game to watch.

And fuck a bunch of hockey and pre-season basketball, too.

Looks like a DVR night.


----------



## Andrew2382

I have the feeling that if the Yankees win tomorrow you see Lee for game 4 so he is available for game 7

Just makes no sense to pitch him game 5 and not have him able to pitch either game in NYC if it goes that far


----------



## Xenophon

Paulie said:


> _Mattingly_ would know what to do


No, he wouldn't.

He has no experience at managing at all, that is why he didn't get the job.


----------



## Xenophon

Andrew2382 said:


> I have the feeling that if the Yankees win tomorrow you see Lee for game 4 so he is available for game 7
> 
> Just makes no sense to pitch him game 5 and not have him able to pitch either game in NYC if it goes that far


I agree, if NY goes up 2-1 with CC going Manuel will have to have balls of steel to not start Lee.


----------



## Paulie

Andrew2382 said:


> I have the feeling that if the Yankees win tomorrow you see Lee for game 4 so he is available for game 7
> 
> Just makes no sense to pitch him game 5 and not have him able to pitch either game in NYC if it goes that far



This is what I thought, too.

Blanton's start has contingencies attached to it, but Manuel of course isn't going to admit to that.  Manuel has some things us his sleeve.

But if he goes regardless, he's on a short leash no matter what.

And Lee will pitch game 7 no matter how little rest he has, even if for only a couple innings.  We'll have Hamels to use too, along with maybe some Happ.


----------



## Xenophon

You pitch Lee on 2 days, you are handing NY the series.

The Yankees know this guy, they have faced him before, he had the upperhand last time, but he's beaten NY before and lost badly in other starts.

You make Lee pitch on two days in likely 40 degree weather you are asking to lose.


----------



## Andrew2382

Yeah, Xeno is right...you aren't pitching Lee on 2 days rest....MAYBE  you get some bullpen work out of him for an inning tops...but thats it.  You don't want to risk injury to the guy either.  If you pitch him game 4 then you can have him game 7 on short rest.


----------



## Paulie

Xenophon said:


> You pitch Lee on 2 days, you are handing NY the series.
> 
> The Yankees know this guy, they have faced him before, he had the upperhand last time, but he's beaten NY before and lost badly in other starts.
> 
> You make Lee pitch on two days in likely 40 degree weather you are asking to lose.



I'm not saying he goes the full game, I'm not even saying he starts.  Pedro probably starts.  And it would be 2 full days, plus all day during game day.  8PM start is better than a typical 1pm start.  Not much more, I know, but better than nothing

It's game 7, bro.  You give whatever you can give.  Pedro probably goes, and if he gets shaky, you throw in Lee to pitch an inning or two (he can certainly handle that) and maybe you throw some Hamels and some Happ if you need to. 

Nobody quits out on game 7.  You'd never play for me again if I was your manager and you quit out on me over 1 fucking day, on game 7 of the World Series.


----------



## Andrew2382

Well what do you think happens if the series goes back to nyc

If Lee pitches game 5 then he cant start 6 or 7

Do you have happ pitch game 6 and pedro game 7

do you have pedro pitch game 6 and hamels pitch game 7?


----------



## Xenophon

Counting on Pedro is playing with fire.

He was one blown call from giving up 4 ER in 6 innings yesterday.

Pedro doesn't scare NY at all, he's 1-4 lifetime vs NY in the post season.


----------



## Paulie

Andrew2382 said:


> Well what do you think happens if the series goes back to nyc
> 
> If Lee pitches game 5 then he cant start 6 or 7
> 
> Do you have happ pitch game 6 and pedro game 7
> 
> do you have pedro pitch game 6 and hamels pitch game 7?



Hamels is a known pussy about short rest, and upon checking the schedule AGAIN (i keep forgetting to take into consideration the travel off-day), Hamels next regular rest start is game 7.

So I think that's already decided.  Game 6 is Pedro or Happ.  But rest assured, Lee is in game 7 no matter what his rest is, even if for an inning, if we need to get some lefties out. (Damon and Tex)

And then we'd probably throw Park against A-rod.

We're getting way too ahead of ourselves though


----------



## Paulie

Fucking figures.  There was a storm moving into the area for Saturday but they're saying it's tapering off and that we'll probably get no rain.

Whatever.  It would have just been nice to have Lee on game 4 with regular rest if we had an off day from rain, and then have him available for 3 days rest on game 7.

Whatever. I believe in my team.  I'm going to miss the shit out of baseball this winter.

I just don't care about football the way I used to.


----------



## Paulie

Game 3 - Hamels
Game 4 - Blanton unless we lose game 3.
Game 5 - Lee
Game 6 - Pedro or Happ, toss up on that one.
Game 7 - definitely Hamels, with everyone else available for SOMETHING.

If Lee goes on game 4 though, we chould see Pedro and Happ for 5 and 6, and still definitely Hamels for 7.

No matter what, it's Hamels for game 7.  He will NOT pitch on short rest.


----------



## Andrew2382

and this is why baseball is the best sport in the world.

So many matchups and decisions and deciding factors.

I fucking love it...worst part about October is baseball season is almost over.

The best part about the super bowl is pitchers and catchers reporting a few weeks later


----------



## Paulie

You still need to fix your idiot test link bro, it's not working.  I mean come on, who's the idiot here?  It's a simple link


----------



## Xenophon

We kept that baseball thread going all year, the football one is already forgotten.


----------



## Paulie

There's a football thread?


----------



## Andrew2382

So Paulie...what game do people in Philly care more about this sunday

Yanks/Phils or Giants/ Eagles

I'm gonna say Giants/eagles because that is football town #1


----------



## Paulie

Andrew2382 said:


> So Paulie...what game do people in Philly care more about this sunday
> 
> Yanks/Phils or Giants/ Eagles
> 
> I'm gonna say Giants/eagles because that is football town #1



Hard to say.  Probably the phils game because it's the world series.

But if we're down 2-1. maybe the Eagles game becomes slightly more important simply becuase it's philly and we automatically assume we blew it.

Regardless, I don't think my TV is changing from Fox all day.  Eagles/Giants at 1, Favre goes back to Green Bay at 4, and Phils/yanks at 8.

I'm assuming the Favre game will be shown in my market on Fox, but who knows.  I didn't check.  All other more local teams are playing at different times, so we'll probably get that game in my market.


----------



## random3434

Paulie said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Paulie...what game do people in Philly care more about this sunday
> 
> Yanks/Phils or Giants/ Eagles
> 
> I'm gonna say Giants/eagles because that is football town #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to say.  Probably the phils game because it's the world series.
> 
> But if we're down 2-1. maybe the Eagles game becomes slightly more important simply becuase it's philly and we automatically assume we blew it.
> 
> Regardless, I don't think my TV is changing from Fox all day.  Eagles/Giants at 1, Favre goes back to Green Bay at 4, and Phils/yanks at 8.
> 
> I'm assuming the Favre game will be shown in my market on Fox, but who knows.  I didn't check.  All other more local teams are playing at different times, so we'll probably get that game in my market.
Click to expand...


That sounds like a sports fan dream day! 

One weekend I went to a high school football game in the Hoosier Dome, the next day down to IU for their football game, and the next day back to the Hoosier Dome for the Colts/Steelers game. THAT was a fun weekend!

I'll be doing what you're doing, except I'll be watching the Colts instead of the Giants/Eagles game.


----------



## Andrew2382

Fox is going to kill sunday


----------



## Paulie

Echo Zulu said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Paulie...what game do people in Philly care more about this sunday
> 
> Yanks/Phils or Giants/ Eagles
> 
> I'm gonna say Giants/eagles because that is football town #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to say.  Probably the phils game because it's the world series.
> 
> But if we're down 2-1. maybe the Eagles game becomes slightly more important simply becuase it's philly and we automatically assume we blew it.
> 
> Regardless, I don't think my TV is changing from Fox all day.  Eagles/Giants at 1, Favre goes back to Green Bay at 4, and Phils/yanks at 8.
> 
> I'm assuming the Favre game will be shown in my market on Fox, but who knows.  I didn't check.  All other more local teams are playing at different times, so we'll probably get that game in my market.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sounds like a sports fan dream day!
> 
> One weekend I went to a high school football game in the Hoosier Dome, the next day down to IU for their football game, and the next day back to the Hoosier Dome for the Colts/Steelers game. THAT was a fun weekend!
> 
> I'll be doing what you're doing, except I'll be watching the Colts instead of the Giants/Eagles game.
Click to expand...

Yeah but you won't have loving male companionship and that sucks the big one. 

How in the holy name of _God_ are you single when you are a great looking professional woman who loves sports?  

You're an anomaly to say the least EZ.


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1f7eZ8cHpM]YouTube - Steve Miller Band-Fly Like An Eagle[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

The Pitcher gets on with no out occurring? Andy and Posada just need to get out.


----------



## Modbert

Nice finding the strike zone there Andy. 2-0. Time to bust it open. 

Edit: Scratch that, 3-0.


----------



## Modbert

Well, he redeems himself somewhat.


----------



## Andrew2382

Cole Hamels should kill himself for letting Swisher and Pettitte get the best of him...Phillies are lucky this is even a game and Pettitte isn't sharp tonight


----------



## Andrew2382

Holy shit!

The Mayans were 3 years off...the end of the worst must be imminent
Swisher is productive


----------



## Modbert

Jason Werth!


----------



## Modbert

Dear Phillies,

Game 4: Cliff Lee.

Sincerely,

Dogbert.


----------



## Article 15

Dogbert said:


> Dear Phillies,
> 
> Game 4: Cliff Lee.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Dogbert.



Charlie is stickin' to his guns.


----------



## Zander

Dear Phillies,
Do what you do better than any professional franchise in history, lose.


----------



## Paulie

Zander said:


> Dear Phillies,
> Do what you do better than any professional franchise in history, lose.



Pretty harsh man.  We won it last year, and of course that doesn't erase all the losses, but coming from a philly fan, it sure as fuck did help.

Sour grapes from getting your ass kicked in the NLCS? 

I'm not panicking, but I wouldn't be too surprised to see Lee in game 4 now.

But Blanton is no slouch.  He's got a nasty curve, and he has moments of dominance.

I'm thinking we probably see Blanton tomorrow, and it we can squeek out a win, we get Lee on regular rest in game 5.  I'm thinking that because CC is on short rest, stats aside, he's vulnerable.  Whereas Blanton is extremely rested.  Let Lee get his rest and take your chances on a possibly tired CC.


----------



## Andrew2382

I am loving our position for obvious reasons.  CC has pitched stellar so far and his era is better on 3 days rest.  

Yanks have a huge advantage tomorrow...they should win...but we will wait and see.  

Maybe Jimmy meant Phillies in 6 huh

fuckin idiot...made me happy that he made the last out


----------



## Paulie

Well he did jokingly say he'd be nice and give you 6.

I agree, the man's an idiot for saying what he said.


----------



## Zander

Paulie said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Phillies,
> Do what you do better than any professional franchise in history, lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty harsh man.  We won it last year, and of course that doesn't erase all the losses, but coming from a philly fan, it sure as fuck did help.
> 
> Sour grapes from getting your ass kicked in the NLCS?
> 
> I'm not panicking, but I wouldn't be too surprised to see Lee in game 4 now.
> 
> But Blanton is no slouch.  He's got a nasty curve, and he has moments of dominance.
> 
> I'm thinking we probably see Blanton tomorrow, and it we can squeek out a win, we get Lee on regular rest in game 5.
Click to expand...

Damn right I have sour grapes! I had tickets to game 6....... 

Face it Paulie, the Yanks have better pitching, better hitting, and better fielding. The Phillies only hope is luck.  

 I'll stay with my original call, Yanks in 5.    It's their year.


----------



## Paulie

I'm ghost.

It's way too late to get into this now, I need some sleep.

Later all.


----------



## Xenophon

NY wins 8-5 behind three HR and below average Pettit, but super bullpen work from 3 of 4 relievers.

NY now leads the series 2-1.

After 2 HR in game one, Utley is hitless, Howard may set a record for Ks (2 more tonight).

Werth hit some shot, 465!

Arod, Swisher and Matsui cash in for NY, and even pettit chipped in with an RBI single (come on Cole, keep working the corner!)

Sabathia tomorrow vs Blanton, as we all mentioned yesterday, manuel may have handed NY the series with his regid no short rest pitching from his ace.


----------



## Paulie

Xenophon said:


> NY wins 8-5 behind three HR and below average Pettit, but super bullpen work from 3 of 4 relievers.
> 
> NY now leads the series 2-1.
> 
> After 2 HR in game one, Utley is hitless, Howard may set a record for Ks (2 more tonight).
> 
> Werth hit some shot, 465!
> 
> Arod, Swisher and Matsui cash in for NY, and even pettit chipped in with an RBI single (come on Cole, keep working the corner!)
> 
> Sabathia tomorrow vs Blanton, as we all mentioned yesterday, manuel may have handed NY the series with his regid no short rest pitching from his ace.



I don't know why people think Blanton's a gimme.  He pitched well in his WS start last year, and he can shut a team down.  If he locates his fast ball, his curve is nasty.

CC on short rest = win everytime for us so far.  In fact, he hasn't beaten us _YET_...REGARDLESS of rest.  

We HAVE to win tonight though, there's no way we come back from 3-1.

Don't be surprised to see Manuel make a game-time decision to start Lee, though.  It wouldn't surprise me in the least, but for some reason I doubt he will.  If it was me, I probably would, since the opposing pitcher is also on short rest, so why not?  Plus, that leaves him available for a game 7 start.  At this point, there's no other possible starter for game 7 except Hamels, and that worries the shit out of me.  I think he got his money last off-season and he's a So-Cal pretty boy who's a brand new Dad and just has other shit on his mind.  He doesn't seem to care about baseball, it's written all over his face.

What's funny is I watched Swisher give an interview to Rosenthal during the pre-game rain delay and he looked and sounded really loose and really confident.  I had a feeling he was going to do something to make an impact.  Just had a swagger about him.  

It sucks that I have to wait to celebrate this Eagles bloodbath against the Giants.  Because if the Phils lose tonight, I couldn't give two shits about the Eagles game.


----------



## Andrew2382

No game is a gimmie...however if you're reasoning is "he pitched well last year int he WS" is your logic; you may be in trouble my friend.

Pretty sure Mr. Cole Hamels pitched excellent last year in the World Series 

CC on short rest= win every time for you...is meaningless at this point dude.  That was last year and 1 game...CC has been money this whole post season including the game he lost against Lee and the game against the Angels on short rest.  Lets not kid ourselves...as off as he was game 1 which we can all agree he was off especially with his breaking ball which is his big out pitch...the Phillies did nothing against him with the exception of Utley with 2 solo shots.

His ERA is 1 run lower on 3 days rest then it is on normal and he is well rested for it.

Blanton's ERA since Sept. 1 is 5.22. He's surrendered the fourth-most home runs in the majors this season (30) and is pitching on the always efficient 12-days'-rest plan.  His career era against the Yankees is a very high 8+.

Obviously baseball is a funny game and anything can happen and CC can get shelled and Phillies win...however by looking at the matchups and numbers and performances this year....Yankees have a clear and big advantage.  

Blanton is known for keeping the ball up thats why he gives up so many bombs...Yankees have been swinging at bad pitches low.  Balls up in the zone might be a HR parade.

We shall see though.  Hopefully Yanks can get this win tonight...going up 3-1 is fucking huge!


----------



## Paulie

Andrew2382 said:


> No game is a gimmie...however if you're reasoning is "he pitched well last year int he WS" is your logic; you may be in trouble my friend.
> 
> Pretty sure Mr. Cole Hamels pitched excellent last year in the World Series


Hamels was up for salary arbitration this past offseason, and knew he needed to upsell his value.  Therein lies the difference.

I believe Blanton is a FA after this season, too.



> CC on short rest= win every time for you...is meaningless at this point dude.  That was last year and 1 game...CC has been money this whole post season including the game he lost against Lee and the game against the Angels on short rest.  Lets not kid ourselves...as off as he was game 1 which we can all agree he was off especially with his breaking ball which is his big out pitch...the Phillies did nothing against him with the exception of Utley with 2 solo shots.
> 
> His ERA is 1 run lower on 3 days rest then it is on normal and he is well rested for it.
> 
> Blanton's ERA since Sept. 1 is 5.22. He's surrendered the fourth-most home runs in the majors this season (30) and is pitching on the always efficient 12-days'-rest plan.  His career era against the Yankees is a very high 8+.
> 
> Obviously baseball is a funny game and anything can happen and CC can get shelled and Phillies win...however by looking at the matchups and numbers and performances this year....Yankees have a clear and big advantage.
> 
> Blanton is known for keeping the ball up thats why he gives up so many bombs...Yankees have been swinging at bad pitches low.  Balls up in the zone might be a HR parade.
> 
> We shall see though.  Hopefully Yanks can get this win tonight...going up 3-1 is fucking huge!


Everything you said is agreeable to me.

Blanton can definitely suck at times.  He's no ace.  But he can also shut you down.

The game just needs to be played at this point.  I had almsot no feeling during the whole Eagles game.  It was nice to yell and scream during the big plays, but my heart is baseball.  If we don't win tonight I don't give a fuck about the Eagles being in 1st.  I used to care more, but I don't have the mental and emotional capacity to follow more than one sport at a time anymore.

Football season starts after the Phillies season is officially over.  That's just the way it is for me.

When Arizona beat us last year, it was strange.  I didn't feel a thing.  Normally, in years past when we lost like that, you wouldn't dare go near me the rest of the night and try to talk to me.  This time around, I was like "eh".


----------



## Andrew2382

I'm with ya...I would sell every player on the Jets roster for a leadoff single by Jeter today!

Thats what baseball means to me


----------



## Paulie

Manuel's a tricky dick, too.

I wouldn't be the least bit surprised to see him call Lee at game-time.

_I_ would.  If nothing else, it increases your odds of winning this game AND removes Cole Hamels from 100% certainty as game 7 starter.


----------



## Andrew2382

Lee is the right move...but it won't happen.

I heard that Lee doesn't want to risk his arm


----------



## Paulie

Andrew2382 said:


> Lee is the right move...but it won't happen.
> 
> I heard that Lee doesn't want to risk his arm



Well I guess you can't blame him since he'd almost certainly be asked to go on short rest again on game 7.

We have a 9 mil club option on him for next year, so if he blew out his arm he'd get nothing.

I guess I don't blame him.

Still though, it's the fucking WORLD SERIES.


----------



## Paulie

I hate that guys think of their wallets over their sport.

You might never get this chance again.  You've already got millions.

Whatever.


----------



## Xenophon

90 minutes to game time, time for talk is just about done, its all on the field now.

I watched the Giants game, NY's coaches have heads of stone but that is for another thread, there will be plenty of football to come, baseball is almost over now.


----------



## elvis

a warning for both sides?  what the hell/


----------



## Modbert

elvis3577 said:


> a warning for both sides?  what the hell/



What happened? I just tuned in after watching the Celtics game.


----------



## Andrew2382

such fucking horse shit.

yanks haven't hit 1 guy this whole series, they hit arod 3 times and are gonna warn?

I'm pretty sure CC and Yankee pitching will get lee way even if they hit someone unless they can tell it was deliberate..but bullshit warning.

I hope the Yanks are up 10-0 and in the 8th inning they bring in robertson to drill a95 mph fastball right in the gap of rollins teeth


----------



## elvis

Andrew2382 said:


> such fucking horse shit.
> 
> yanks haven't hit 1 guy this whole series, they hit arod 3 times and are gonna warn?
> 
> I'm pretty sure CC and Yankee pitching will get lee way even if they hit someone unless they can tell it was deliberate..but bullshit warning.
> 
> I hope the Yanks are up 10-0 and in the 8th inning they bring in robertson to drill a95 mph fastball right in the gap of rollins teeth



for sure.


----------



## Article 15

That was a tough loss for Phillie fans ....


----------



## Article 15

Can't blame that one on not starting Lee ...


----------



## Modbert

Well, time to run Brad Lidge out of town.


----------



## Andrew2382

Heart Ripping loss for the Phillies...I fucking love it!!!!!


This isn't the dodgers that lidge has closed out...Damon stealing third was amazing..so smart of him!

Mariano Rivera has record 5 outs on 13 pitches...how stupid is that?


----------



## Andrew2382

nothing made me happier then watching Rollins hit a shitty broken bat pop up off Mo...


----------



## elvis

taint over yet guys.


----------



## Xenophon

NY wins 7-4, after fighting off a nice philly comeback in the 8th, NY scores 3 with 2 out in the 9th off Brad Lidge to go up 3-1 in the world series.

A true clutch at bat for Damon, and Arod once again shows why he's the best player in teh game right now.


----------



## Paulie

We got em right where we want 'em baby! 

I wasn't even going to say anything but I have to give my analysis of the game and of the rest of the series.

First of all, Blanton did fine.  Let's not bother second guessing that whole decision.  He did no worse than Pettitte the other night.  And CC certainly didn't shut us down, he was behind a lot of batters, and Utley ONCE AGAIN banged him.

I initially thought that Damon taking third didn't matter, because with 2 outs, if A-rod gets a hit, he's scoring regardless.  But then after I thought about it, Lidge has that nasty slider that he likes to throw where it drops hard and sometimes bounces in front of the catcher.  With Damon being on third, now Lidge can't take the chance and throw that pitch.  Hats off to Damon for making that move.  There's no real way of knowing if that's what helped get A-rod a hit or not, but it certainly didn't HURT.

Now, the rest of the series...

Full rested Lee against a short rested AJ.  AJ was brilliant on regular rest, so I have no clue how he might pitch tonight.  Maybe we get the win just on another stellar Lee outing.

Beyond that, we got full rest Pedro vs. short rest Pettitte.  Full rest Pettitte wasn't that great, so I like our chances against him on short rest.  And I know you guys are Pedro's daddy and all at the Yank, but you never know 

And then game 7 would feature full rested Hamels (god help us) against ANOTHER short rested CC, who quite frankly guys, isn't exactly shutting us down.  

Obviously these are practically insurmountable odds to overcome at this point, but you Yankee fans certainly don't forget '04.  We don't give up no matter what the situation is.  Sometimes I could almost swear we give up a lead on PURPOSE just because we LIKE to come from behind.  We seem to play a lot better with our backs against the wall.

So like I said, we got you where we want you! 

in closing, congrats on the win.  And we'll just see what happens tonight!


----------



## Paulie

Andrew2382 said:


> nothing made me happier then watching Rollins hit a shitty broken bat pop up off Mo...



I know Rollins said some stupid ass shit before the series started and all, but come on bro.  Let's be cool about this.  

I'm sure it kills you that you don't have the _27th_ trophy yet and all, but how bout we let bygones be bygones on the Rollins comment and keep this friendly.

If we somehow pull off a miracle I certainly won't be coming in here rubbing it in anyone's face.

In fact, it's good to see A-rod performing well without the juice.  Shows he's a true great baseball player.  _"greatest"_ like Xeno said?  I don't know.  I think Pujols has that distinction, but whatever.  This is the first time in his entire career that he's done SHIT in the postseason, so let's not be all over his nuts now...you know?

Anyway, take it light, boys.  See you tonight @ 8pm EST.


----------



## Andrew2382

I'm gonna disagree and say Blanton didn't pitch fine.  He pitched to his ERA

Philadelphia	IP	H	R	ER	BB	SO	HR	ERA
Blanton	6.0	5	4	4	2	7	0	6.00

6 ERA isn't good.

I will say he got himself out of a few jams...yanks could have pounded a lot more runs off him.  

Firstly, Damon at bat was huge, probably the best at bat of the post season.  Like you said taking third there means Lidge can't throw his slider cause it bounces too much and Arod teed off on a fastball.

You are right about one thing...Girardi is a fucking idiot for pitchign AJ today.  He better hope we win.  AJ pitches worse on the road then at home.  And the bottom of the lineup is going to be

gardner
Molina
Burnett

Just fucking awful by Girardi....Lee should shut us down tonight.

Pettitte hasn't pitched on 3 days rest in over 3 years and CC will be going again on game 7 if needed.


I will disagree and say you aren't doing as well on CC as you think.

He gave up 3 runs last night and the third run should never have happened.  once again Clueless Girardi let CC pitch to Utley when he had Marte ready to go who has been lights out.  Just a stupid move by Joe.

I loved how Joba pitched even tho he gave up a bomb...he rushed the pitch and didn't locate it...but he was money otherwise.

I think the Yanks got this series...1 more fucking win please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andrew2382

Paulie said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> nothing made me happier then watching Rollins hit a shitty broken bat pop up off Mo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know Rollins said some stupid ass shit before the series started and all, but come on bro.  Let's be cool about this.
> 
> I'm sure it kills you that you don't have the _27th_ trophy yet and all, but how bout we let bygones be bygones on the Rollins comment and keep this friendly.
> 
> If we somehow pull off a miracle I certainly won't be coming in here rubbing it in anyone's face.
> 
> In fact, it's good to see A-rod performing well without the juice.  Shows he's a true great baseball player.  _"greatest"_ like Xeno said?  I don't know.  I think Pujols has that distinction, but whatever.  This is the first time in his entire career that he's done SHIT in the postseason, so let's not be all over his nuts now...you know?
> 
> Anyway, take it light, boys.  See you tonight @ 8pm EST.
Click to expand...


dude,

I actually like the Phillies...I love Werth and Utley and Victorino...but I despise Rollins...even prior to the stupid Leno statements.   

Just seeing all the stupid shit he has said playing against the Mets...I think he is a cocky little prick and nothing is making me happier then seeing him struggle out of all people and do nothing.


----------



## Andrew2382

Offsides: A-Rod is the Centaur of Attention - LSUFreek - The Sporting Blog - Sporting News

lmao at this vid


----------



## del

Andrew2382 said:


> Offsides: A-Rod is the Centaur of Attention - LSUFreek - The Sporting Blog - Sporting News
> 
> lmao at this vid


great vid!


----------



## Paulie

Andrew2382 said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> nothing made me happier then watching Rollins hit a shitty broken bat pop up off Mo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know Rollins said some stupid ass shit before the series started and all, but come on bro.  Let's be cool about this.
> 
> I'm sure it kills you that you don't have the _27th_ trophy yet and all, but how bout we let bygones be bygones on the Rollins comment and keep this friendly.
> 
> If we somehow pull off a miracle I certainly won't be coming in here rubbing it in anyone's face.
> 
> In fact, it's good to see A-rod performing well without the juice.  Shows he's a true great baseball player.  _"greatest"_ like Xeno said?  I don't know.  I think Pujols has that distinction, but whatever.  This is the first time in his entire career that he's done SHIT in the postseason, so let's not be all over his nuts now...you know?
> 
> Anyway, take it light, boys.  See you tonight @ 8pm EST.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude,
> 
> I actually like the Phillies...I love Werth and Utley and Victorino...but I despise Rollins...even prior to the stupid Leno statements.
> 
> Just seeing all the stupid shit he has said playing against the Mets...I think he is a cocky little prick and nothing is making me happier then seeing him struggle out of all people and do nothing.
Click to expand...

The only other controversial thing he really ever said was before '08 when he said "we're the team to beat". 

And the media was the MAIN problem on that one, taking his statement WAY out of context.  The actual statement was:



> "The Mets had a chance to win the World Series last year. Last year is over. I think we are the team to beat in the NL East, finally. *But, that's only on paper.*"



I mean, was he wrong?  We had previously won the division.  It was more like an obvious statement than anything else.  On paper, we were better than the Mets were going into the season.  The media ran with it, and created hyped up controversy that was unnecessary.  But hey, that's the media's job.

He's got a bit of an attitude problem but he's not a bad dude.  He performs charity work outside of baseball.  At least he's not just a money grubbing piece of shit like what could be said about a lot of other professional athletes.


----------



## Andrew2382

George Steinbrenner probably does the most charity out of anyone involved in baseball.

He has high schools and hospitals named after him in Tampa.  I watched the Yankeeography on George the other day...he really was an amazing man. Rumor is he might not make it to xmas.

Yet he is perceived as the devil


----------



## Paulie

Andrew2382 said:


> George Steinbrenner probably does the most charity out of anyone involved in baseball.
> 
> He has high schools and hospitals named after him in Tampa.  I watched the Yankeeography on George the other day...he really was an amazing man. Rumor is he might not make it to xmas.
> 
> Yet he is perceived as the devil



Only by the uninformed.

I never thought of him as the devil.  Maybe a bit greedy, but he has loot and can buy championships.  So the fuck what, right?

We all bitch and moan about our front offices being cheap about their rosters, and then we bitch and complain that Steinbrenner spends so much money on his. 

In actuality, it's kind of stupid.

I wouldn't mind seeing a cap in baseball, though.

A-rod's career contracts are worth half a BILLION dollars.  What the fuck??

What are your thoughts on a cap, especially being a Yank fan?


----------



## Andrew2382

I think that it will be a long time till we see one. 

MLB players union is very strong and well run.

Also...how do you implement it?

Lets say the cap is 150 million.

What does that mean for the Yanks that are at 200? 

They aren;t allowed to sign anyone till they drop?

Thats a little unfair...you can't obviously redo contracts...

They do have a penalty for going over the cap right now...Yanks paid over 25 million in luxury tax


----------



## Paulie

Andrew2382 said:


> I think that it will be a long time till we see one.
> 
> MLB players union is very strong and well run.
> 
> Also...how do you implement it?
> 
> Lets say the cap is 150 million.
> 
> What does that mean for the Yanks that are at 200?
> 
> They aren;t allowed to sign anyone till they drop?
> 
> Thats a little unfair...you can't obviously redo contracts...
> 
> They do have a penalty for going over the cap right now...Yanks paid over 25 million in luxury tax



Well you'd obviously have to allow for current contracts to expire and then when re-signing happens, it would be as per cap rules.  That would be the fairest way.

So for a couple years, some teams still have an advantage.  Better that there'd be an end of the road on that, then right now where some have a _perpetual_ advantage.

I get tired of hearing "only the yankees, red sox, angels, or dodgers could afford him _anyway_"

As far as luxury tax, I don't agree with it.  That's socialist wealth redistribution right there.  Who came up with THAT one, Obama?


----------



## Paulie

I agree with it more because of how MUCH players are getting paid, than because it's creating advantages, although it would be nice to know that not only CERTAIN teams could get ahold of a big name player that's available.

Every year there's teams with low payrolls that make it to the playoffs.

I think Florida's payroll in '03 was less than 50 mil.


----------



## Xenophon

If you have a cap, you also need to set max and min salaries for players.

The MLP Union would never allow it.

About Steiny and money, he paid 10 mil in 73 and wasn't that rich, he had a bunch of partners, he beame super rich by pumping money BACK into the team all the time, realizing that the way to fans and ratings is winning.

ANY team can do it, most clubs shy away if they make a money mistake (say, texas with Arod). NY won't, they will get the next guy. Pavano a bust? Sign Sabathia. Waste 20 mil on Igawa? Sign Burnett...ect. That is how NY keeps winning.

Most teams don't win with just a few trades and homegrown talent for very long, they may win one WS, but they break up such clubs as soon as the players become free agent eligible, as they don't want to pay the bump in salary.

Let's look at Paulie's Phills with three superstars in the infield. Howard gets 15 mil now. Utley is under paid by modern standards at 11 mil. Rollins makes only 8.5, as a FA he could get twice that. Lee has an 11 mil option, and could ask for more in arbitration.

As Philly ages, the salaries will increase.

Will Philly hold that team togther?

Last year's Rays will begin to be broken next year, Crawford will demand at least 12 mil, and cheapo tampa won't pay.

'Money ball' doesn't produce championships, just decent clubs for small windows.


----------



## Andrew2382

You know whats interesting tho...Baseball isn't monopolized by 1 team winning year after year.

Look at the NBA..they have a cap

The Lakers and Spurs have either won or been in the finals every year except for what 2? out of the past 10?

Numbers may be a little off there but I'm sure I'm not that far off.

Baseball hasn't had a back to back championships since the last Yankee dynasty.   Cap doesn't mean that everything will be fair.  There are plenty of shitty NFL and NBA teams and have been for quite a long time...

Twins are low payroll...Devil Rays are low payroll.  Rockies are in the middle...Rangers are low payroll and had a good year till they collapsed etc...


----------



## Paulie

Great analysis, X.  But Lee's option is 9 mil, not 11.  And would he be arb eligible?

The Phils advantage is that they've been filling seats and making money.

They're doing what you just said Stein did.

But we have to keep winning.  Soon as we slump, those seats empty up QUICK.


----------



## Xenophon

Salary cap tends to punish mistakes FOR YEARS.

Take the Knicks, they are STILL not cleared from the cap trouble Isiah created and he was fired TWO YEARS AGO.

Football only worked because it limited FA and shared all revenue (something that will end next year, so look for owners to try and bye championships).

As for the Phils paulie, if they shy away because of low attendance, they start the losing cycle all over again. You will have to wait for years until they can scout, draft, train and bring up players, and that is ALWAYS a crap shoot.

Right now, the Phils could win a few in a row, IF they spend on two starters and a closer. You won't win championships with washed up Pedros and Joe Blantons having 6 run ERAS very often, and its clear Lidge is back to his Huston days, sometimes he gets the bear, sometimes the bears get him.


----------



## Paulie

Xenophon said:


> As for the Phils paulie, if they shy away because of low attendance, they start the losing cycle all over again. You will have to wait for years until they can scout, draft, train and bring up players, and that is ALWAYS a crap shoot.
> 
> Right now, the Phils could win a few in a row, IF they spend on two starters and a closer. You won't win championships with washed up Pedros and Joe Blantons having 6 run ERAS very often, and its clear Lidge is back to his Huston days, sometimes he gets the bear, sometimes the bears get him.



Dude, he wasn't really even that great LAST year.  He got himself into SO MANY jams during the season.  He had an incredible amount of luck behind that perfect save record.

His excuse was always "The adrenaline pumps up and I pitch better in jams".  

The guy was a 'Victorino throw-out at the plate' away from blowing ONE save last year vs. Atlanta (my favorite play of the year, btw).  And there were countless others where he literally dug himself out of 2, 3 men on with no outs.

Hamels and Lee as 1-2 punch is fine, as long as Hamels still cares about baseball...which I'm having my doubts about these days.

Most teams are lucky to have two starters of that caliber.  We HAD a good bullpen, but a key lefty (Romero) is hurt.  

And Blanton at one point was keeping us moving.  His stats don't necessarily dictate his overall worth this year.  We went through periods where certain starters were our "ace".  Even Moyer.

Now, re-signing Moyer was just stupid as far as I'm concerned.  Moyer should have left the game on top.


----------



## Paulie

Not to backtrack, because I'm enjoying this discussion, but how about Howard TOTALLY not touching the plate last night??

Even during live action it was obvious, I was yelling so loud GO BACK AND TOUCH THE PLATE!!!!!

I'm surprised Ruiz didn't say anything to him, it happened right there in front of his face.


----------



## Xenophon

Hamels is not going to get any better.

The fact that he got worse is alarming, but he loves to throw junk at a tender age is not encouraging.

Two starters win you a division.

You want to be in it every year, you have to be three deep or better.

If i were Philly, I'd get my hands on John Lacky NOW, that is the guy you need to park next to lee, Lee can be eratic.


----------



## Xenophon

Paulie said:


> Not to backtrack, because I'm enjoying this discussion, but how about Howard TOTALLY not touching the plate last night??
> 
> Even during live action it was obvious, I was yelling so loud GO BACK AND TOUCH THE PLATE!!!!!
> 
> I'm surprised Ruiz didn't say anything to him, it happened right there in front of his face.


The ump missed it and had already called him SAFE and you can't review that, just appeal it.

Since the ump missed it, he probaly would have upheld the run, when the ump sees you miss, normally they WON'T give a 'safe or 'out' sign.


----------



## Paulie

Blanton is a good #4 or #5 and Happ has game.  Happ is better than Blanton I think, but not a #3 just yet.  So Happ #4, Blanton # 5.

Now we need a #3.  It's too bad Brett Myers never really lived up to his hype.  He can't handle it when he gets beaten up during an inning.  He lets his delivery fly off the handle and then just gives away the game.  And he's afraid to to throw his fastball at mid 90's when he starts.  But when he comes out of the pen, he lets it rip.  I have no clue what kind of role he serves at this point.

We need one decent starter that could be a #3.  But we could still get by with our current rotation, minus Moyer of course.


----------



## Paulie

Xenophon said:


> Hamels is not going to get any better.
> 
> The fact that he got worse is alarming, but he loves to throw junk at a tender age is not encouraging.
> 
> Two starters win you a division.
> 
> You want to be in it every year, you have to be three deep or better.
> 
> If i were Philly, I'd get my hands on John Lacky NOW, that is the guy you need to park next to lee, Lee can be eratic.



Hamels obviously pitched worse this year because he got his money last year.  I'll give him a little benefit of the doubt and say that during the season his wife was preg with their first, and maybe that was in his head.

But even when he addressed the fans last year at the end of the parade at the stadium (where Utley said 'world fucking champions') I just didn't feel like he was being real.

I almost think he's like a Barry Zito.  A cali-boy who was great enough to get big money, but would rather be doing something else.

Who knows.  Hopefully we get to game 7 and get one more chance to see this year


----------



## Paulie

I've seen it happen way too many times now where a player does so well going into a contract, and then gets their money and you never hear of them again.

The perfect example is Adrian Beltre.  The man put up MVP type numbers with a _bum leg all year to boot_, and got a huge contract, and I don't think I've heard his name since.


----------



## Liability

In another thread here at USMB just recently I took the liberty of prognosticating that just because A-Rod had started off poorly in the World Series was no reason to assume that he wouldn't come roaring back after perhaps "bumpin' uglies" with the lovely Ms. Hudson and in light of the fact that he'd be in the more relaxed atmosphere (less pressure) of being somewhere other than Yankee Stadium.

(Liability takes a breath...)

I now hereby formally congratulate me now on my keen and accurate insights.  

Damn, it is cool being so right so often.  

Thank me very much.

I ALSO suggested that I lacked confidence that the Yankees would take the Series in Philly and it might go 7 games.

I think _that_ latter prediction is now more dubious.

As we all may recall, being one win away (even 3 - zip) is not a guarantee of ultimate victory in a 7 game series.     But it now looks like the Yanks will not need 7 games to take the Championship.

Tonight?  Not so certain.  If Lee is up to the standards he showed last time, it could get rough for the Yanks tonight.  Philly is a good team, afterall.

Yankees might be returning to Yankee Stadium....

In the end, I believe that I WILL be parroting a NY Yankee radio announcer in saying, "The Yankees Win!  The Yankees WIN!!!!"


----------



## Terry

My Flyby post....GO YANKEE'S


----------



## Xenophon

Lee isn't a lock to win.

AJ owned the Phils in game 2, and NY has beaten Lee many times before.
I'd say this game is even money.


----------



## Paulie

Not that Kate Hudson is ugly, but A-rod can't pick a chick, man.

Madonna and Hudson?  When you're A-rod?

And @ Xeno

I like my chances with a rested Lee against a short rested AJ.

It's win or go home in front of the home fans.  There's intangibles here, too.

We shall see.


----------



## Xenophon

I like my chances just as much Paulie.

NY doesn't fear lee, we have beaten this guy lots of times, as Charlie should now realize, rest is over rated in the World series.


----------



## Paulie

Xenophon said:


> I like my chances just as much Paulie.
> 
> NY doesn't fear lee, we have beaten this guy lots of times, as Charlie should now realize, rest is over rated in the World series.



I would have pitched Lee last night.  No question.

I heard conflicting rumors about Lee not wanting to risk the arm, but Charlie also made a statement about just not wanting to use him on short rest.  So I don't know what to believe.

Without checking, I think historic short rest stats for pitchers are pretty bleak, playoffs and regular season. 

I love Charlie, though.  I think he made the wrong decision, but he's the best manager we've ever had.

When we won the Division, he went back and locked himself in his office and let the players have their moment. 

He's a man who genuinely cares about his team, his players, and the sport.


----------



## Paulie

I found this:

History shows pitching on three days' rest not unusual - USATODAY.com



> Phillies ace Cliff Lee, who threw 122 pitches in his 6-1 Game 1 victory, also says he's ready, although he's never started on three days' rest.
> 
> "Charlie (manager Manuel) is the one who makes those decisions," Lee says "I'm ready to pitch whenever they let me."



So there it is.  It was all Charlie.  Wrong decision, and if we lose this, he'll be questioned on it for weeks.

So what.


----------



## Liability

Managing is a combination of statistical awareness, guts, brains and balls.

If a manager says "I don't wanna risk this guy's arm" he can get roundly and soundly criticized of the one he starts instead gets pounded.  

But if he pitches his star and the guy injures the arm, the manager is forever thereafter "that fucking retard" who ruined the star's arm!

I think the Philly's manager is being reasonable in wanting his star to have proper rest.  Avoid injury and give him the best chance to pull the Phil's back into the Series.

I understand the counter argument.  There could be no more tomorrow....

Screw it.

Do what you think is right.  In the end, it's how the players play that tells the story.

Girardi has gotten sniped at too.  BFD.  Just make the call and let the players play.  Don't over-manage, but don't fail to manage.

Have fun.  It IS still just a game.


----------



## Paulie

Whatever.

Back in the day, pitchers didn't have pitch counts and limits.  

It's all about their money now, and their "value" if they hurt their arm.

Look at Nolan Ryan with the Rangers.  He's going to go with no limits on pitch counts, no?


----------



## Xenophon

I said from game one I had the impression Charlie didn't respect NY.

He thinks he can get by with average pitchers and a lot of that had to be that the Phils were 11-1 at home in the post season coming in.

Against NY they are now 0-2 at home.

Stats can bite you in the ass if you lie and die with them, as Charlie knows because he is a 'gut' manager.

In the old days teams only went with 4 starters and less in a WS, it was very common.

But one thing i do know, you want your best pitcher to have as many chances as possible, for NY that meant CC on short rest (and he was great, 2 runs his first outing and 3 in his second for an ERA of 3.30, which anyone would agree is excellent pitching against a top hitting club). NY split his starts, so its working for them.

Charlie may get 2 CG SOs from Lee and lose the series in 6.


----------



## Paulie

I think as the manager, in the WS especially, you go to your starters and you ask them flat out:  CAN YOU GO ON 3 DAYS?

The YES's pitch on short rest.  It's that simple.


----------



## Andrew2382

If Lee went into Charlies office and said

Give me the ball you old hillbilly fuck!!!

Charlie would have given him the ball


----------



## Paulie

Andrew2382 said:


> If Lee went into Charlies office and said
> 
> Give me the ball you old hillbilly fuck!!!
> 
> Charlie would have given him the ball



So you're saying Lee didn't necessarily WANT to go on short rest without actually having to admit that he didn't?

Because you're right.  There's pitchers that will ask for the ball.  If he really wanted that ball, he'd have gone for it.  Like we talked about yesterday, we have a club option on him for next year for 9 mil.  If he hurts the arm, we certainly don't exercise the option, and then even if his arm manages to heal by the spring, who wants him, and at what price?

Who knows.  It was still Charlie's decision, though.  I don't know if he asked Lee directly if he WANTED the ball, but I'm sure I'll be finding that out soon enough through the media.


----------



## Xenophon

Knowing Lee and his history with being hurt, its a good bet he refused short rest and Manuel is covering.

Even goofy Pedro would have done it (he never lacked guts, that's for sure) but Lee will always be a question mark.

CC is the ultimate team pitcher, killed himself for the Brewers last year (and he was dead come playoff time) and here again for NY.

AJ and Andy both have no fear and no concerns about 3 days.

Where the hell is Lee?


----------



## Paulie

CC's got like 250 lbs of body to throw into his pitches.  He's using less arm.  He has an advantage when it comes to the issue of arm rest.

It reminds me of Lincecum's delivery.  He uses almost all of his body when he throws, so the arm isn't taking as much of a beating.

I'll at least feel a little more validated though, if AJ comes up weak tonight on a short rest outing.


----------



## del

Paulie said:


> Whatever.
> 
> Back in the day, pitchers didn't have pitch counts and limits.
> 
> It's all about their money now, and their "value" if they hurt their arm.
> 
> Look at Nolan Ryan with the Rangers.  He's going to go with no limits on pitch counts, no?



pitch counts were implemented by management, not the players. 

dick radatz used to go nuts about this on local talk radio.

it is all about the money, just not the players' money, imo.


----------



## Paulie

del said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever.
> 
> Back in the day, pitchers didn't have pitch counts and limits.
> 
> It's all about their money now, and their "value" if they hurt their arm.
> 
> Look at Nolan Ryan with the Rangers.  He's going to go with no limits on pitch counts, no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pitch counts were implemented by management, not the players.
> 
> dick radatz used to go nuts about this on local talk radio.
> 
> it is all about the money, just not the players' money, imo.
Click to expand...


It's not like the players didn't jump right on the bandwagon though when salaries started increasing and they realized what was on the line.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Yankees in game 5  Yep,  that's right.


----------



## Paulie

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Yankees in game 5  Yep,  that's right.



The av is old, tired, and played out.


----------



## del

Paulie said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever.
> 
> Back in the day, pitchers didn't have pitch counts and limits.
> 
> It's all about their money now, and their "value" if they hurt their arm.
> 
> Look at Nolan Ryan with the Rangers.  He's going to go with no limits on pitch counts, no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pitch counts were implemented by management, not the players.
> 
> dick radatz used to go nuts about this on local talk radio.
> 
> it is all about the money, just not the players' money, imo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not like the players didn't jump right on the bandwagon though when salaries started increasing and they realized what was on the line.
Click to expand...


i don't doubt that there's some "malingering" because they don't want to hurt their careers; that's a ton of money. i don't like it, but i don't blame them either.


----------



## Paulie

del said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> pitch counts were implemented by management, not the players.
> 
> dick radatz used to go nuts about this on local talk radio.
> 
> it is all about the money, just not the players' money, imo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like the players didn't jump right on the bandwagon though when salaries started increasing and they realized what was on the line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i don't doubt that there's some "malingering" because they don't want to hurt their careers; that's a ton of money. i don't like it, but i don't blame them either.
Click to expand...


I blame them at least SOMEWHAT.

If you've already made 10 million, let's say...

Is another 10 million really more important than winning a World Series?

I mean, at what point do athletes officially lose their minds?

Because every single one of them had a dream of playing pro ball and winning the world series.  And then at some point, another couple million dollars changes their minds apparently.

It must really suck to make 10 million dollars doing what you always dreamed about and possibly not get to make that much money _again_ 

And 10 mil is a friggin _conservative_ example, too.


----------



## Xenophon

Gamers play the game.

Losers worry about their careers.


----------



## elvis

why the hell are the yankees putting in pitchers on three days rest?  three in a row.  Burnett is throwing batting practice.


----------



## Modbert

elvis3577 said:


> why the hell are the yankees putting in pitchers on three days rest?  three in a row.  Burnett is throwing batting practice.



I was right about A.J again. 

Who they throwing out there for Game 6? Andy? On how many days rest?


----------



## Andrew2382

And this is why Girardi needs to be fucking fired!!!

He fucking sucks! The worst manager in the fucking game...stupid douchebag cocksucker

This is why you don't pitch AJ today!  He pitches much worse on the road...this is why you pitch Gaudin like I have been saying from the god damn start!

If Gaudin was pitching I could care less knowing AJ was on full rest pitching at home against Pedro.  Now we have 37 year old Andy pettitte pitching on short rest which he hasn't done in 4 years.

Way to go Joe...way to compromise an easy world series championship unnecessarily...fire this neanderthal fucking chimp!!


----------



## elvis

Dogbert said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why the hell are the yankees putting in pitchers on three days rest?  three in a row.  Burnett is throwing batting practice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was right about A.J again.
> 
> Who they throwing out there tomorrow? Andy? On how many days rest?
Click to expand...


three again.  and then Sebathia on three.  I smell another meltdown.


----------



## Andrew2382

and not for nothing...this ump is squeezing the shit out of these yankee pitchers


----------



## Modbert

elvis3577 said:


> three again.  and then Sebathia on three.  I smell another meltdown.



It would be glorious. Plus Rivera can't be thrown in there considering how many pitches he thrown.

At this point, the Yankees are literally:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bww2prhAWEA]YouTube - Jackson Browne- Running on Empty (live 1979)[/ame]


----------



## Andrew2382

Rivera can't be throwin in there?

wtf are you talking about?

He obviously isn't going to pitch today and has off tomorrow...he will be able to pitch a 2 out save if needed game 6


----------



## elvis

I can't figure out why they wouldn't take their chances with their weakest pitcher.  can't think of his name right now.


----------



## Modbert

Lee got a solid hit..


----------



## elvis

Dogbert said:


> Lee got a solid hit..



I'm watching the aints.


----------



## Modbert

elvis3577 said:


> I'm watching the aints.



I wonder how much it would be demoralizing for the Yankees if they were to be blown out big time.


----------



## Andrew2382

dogbert...you're trying to laugh and make jokes at the Yankees who are 1 win away from a championship...the red sox got sodomized by the angels..

you make yourself look like a fucking fool all the time


----------



## elvis

Andrew2382 said:


> And this is why Girardi needs to be fucking fired!!!
> 
> He fucking sucks! The worst manager in the fucking game...stupid douchebag cocksucker
> 
> This is why you don't pitch AJ today!  He pitches much worse on the road...this is why you pitch Gaudin like I have been saying from the god damn start!
> 
> If Gaudin was pitching I could care less knowing AJ was on full rest pitching at home against Pedro.  Now we have 37 year old Andy pettitte pitching on short rest which he hasn't done in 4 years.
> 
> Way to go Joe...way to compromise an easy world series championship unnecessarily...fire this neanderthal fucking chimp!!



they could bring in Trump to fire him.


----------



## Modbert

Andrew2382 said:


> *dogbert...you're trying to laugh and make jokes at the Yankees who are 1 win away from a championship...the red sox got sodomized by the angels..*
> 
> you make yourself look like a fucking fool all the time



Except this thread is about the 2009 World Series. Try to stay on topic Andrew. 

Honestly, your anger is misguided. Guide it at your dumbass manager.


----------



## Xenophon

AJ didn't have it tonight, no big deal.

Looks like NY in 6th was another right on the money pick for me.


----------



## Andrew2382

Xenophon said:


> AJ didn't have it tonight, no big deal.
> 
> Looks like NY in 6th was another right on the money pick for me.



and this is why you don't pitch AJ tonight like I have been saying the whole time.  Girardi has compromised this series unnecessarily...even if they win he needs to be fucking fired


----------



## Article 15

Andrew2382 said:


> And this is why Girardi needs to be fucking fired!!!
> 
> He fucking sucks! The worst manager in the fucking game...stupid douchebag cocksucker
> 
> This is why you don't pitch AJ today!  He pitches much worse on the road...this is why you pitch Gaudin like I have been saying from the god damn start!
> 
> If Gaudin was pitching I could care less knowing AJ was on full rest pitching at home against Pedro.  Now we have 37 year old Andy pettitte pitching on short rest which he hasn't done in 4 years.
> 
> Way to go Joe...way to compromise an easy world series championship unnecessarily...fire this neanderthal fucking chimp!!



This, my friends, is the post of a fan who cares.


----------



## Xenophon

Andrew2382 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> AJ didn't have it tonight, no big deal.
> 
> Looks like NY in 6th was another right on the money pick for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is why you don't pitch AJ tonight like I have been saying the whole time.  Girardi has compromised this series unnecessarily...even if they win he needs to be fucking fired
Click to expand...

You need to calm down, you sound like a dopey Red Sox fan.

'Rest' had nothing to do with Burnett's bad performance, he flaoted a curve to rollins, hit victorino and groved a pitch to utley on three pitches.

You won't win many games doing that.

The Phils are having their moment, let them enjoy it, for in two days the series will be over.


----------



## Modbert

Xenophon said:


> You need to calm down, you sound like a dopey Red Sox fan.
> 
> 'Rest' had nothing to do with Burnett's bad performance, he flaoted a curve to rollins, hit victorino and groved a pitch to utley on three pitches.
> 
> You won't win many games doing that.
> 
> The Phils are having their moment, let them enjoy it, for in two days the series will be over.



And if the Yankees end up blowing the series because of this game. Then what?


----------



## elvis

Andrew2382 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> AJ didn't have it tonight, no big deal.
> 
> Looks like NY in 6th was another right on the money pick for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is why you don't pitch AJ tonight like I have been saying the whole time.  Girardi has compromised this series unnecessarily...even if they win he needs to be fucking fired
Click to expand...


exactly.  putting their weakest pitcher in tonight would have been risking one game.  putting potentially three pitchers in on three days rest each is risking the entire crown.


----------



## Xenophon

Dogbert said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to calm down, you sound like a dopey Red Sox fan.
> 
> 'Rest' had nothing to do with Burnett's bad performance, he flaoted a curve to rollins, hit victorino and groved a pitch to utley on three pitches.
> 
> You won't win many games doing that.
> 
> The Phils are having their moment, let them enjoy it, for in two days the series will be over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if the Yankees end up blowing the series because of this game. Then what?
Click to expand...

You have a better chance of getting laid.


----------



## elvis

Xenophon said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to calm down, you sound like a dopey Red Sox fan.
> 
> 'Rest' had nothing to do with Burnett's bad performance, he flaoted a curve to rollins, hit victorino and groved a pitch to utley on three pitches.
> 
> You won't win many games doing that.
> 
> The Phils are having their moment, let them enjoy it, for in two days the series will be over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if the Yankees end up blowing the series because of this game. Then what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a better chance of getting laid.
Click to expand...


anybody can get laid.


----------



## Andrew2382

Xeno, dude

I know the Yankees still have a advantage in this series to win.

But be honest with me.

How comfortable are you with Pettitte who is 37 pitching on 3 days rest and his numbers are close to 5 era in that situation.  Sure we could win that game cause pettitte is a big game pitcher...but you can't feel 100% confident.  

And if it goes to a game 7..well anything can happen in game 7

THe only good thing is the phillies have to give the ball to hamels or happ...hamels wants the ball on game 7 in yankee stadium as much as i want to get hit bya  moving train.  So sure we have the advantage still...but girardi has compromised an easy world series for no reason what so ever


----------



## Xenophon

elvis3577 said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> AJ didn't have it tonight, no big deal.
> 
> Looks like NY in 6th was another right on the money pick for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is why you don't pitch AJ tonight like I have been saying the whole time.  Girardi has compromised this series unnecessarily...even if they win he needs to be fucking fired
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> exactly.  putting their weakest pitcher in tonight would have been risking one game.  putting potentially three pitchers in on three days rest each is risking the entire crown.
Click to expand...

Nonsense.

Surrendering a game is exactly what Torre did in 2001, because he had it 'in the bag' and NY ended up losing in 7.

There are no absolutes in sports, Burnett could just as easily pitched this way thursday as today, 'rest' had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Modbert

Xenophon said:


> You have a better chance of getting laid.



If the Yankees end up blowing it, then I guess I'll be lucky in two ways then.


----------



## Xenophon

Dogbert said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a better chance of getting laid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the Yankees end up blowing it, then I guess I'll be lucky in two ways then.
Click to expand...

As is obvious, that won't be happening.

BTW, this game isn't over yet.


----------



## Modbert

Xenophon said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> *Surrendering a game is exactly what Torre did in 2001, because he had it 'in the bag' and NY ended up losing in 7.*
> 
> There are no absolutes in sports, Burnett could just as easily pitched this way thursday as today, 'rest' had nothing to do with it.



If this was your example, you're not making a good case.

And yes, rest is a factor. You can only throw so many pitches in a certain amount of days before you begin to tire and lose control along with pitch speed.


----------



## Modbert

Xenophon said:


> As is obvious, that won't be happening.
> 
> BTW, this game isn't over yet.



Of course it's not. But I don't see the Yankee bullpen restraining Philly to no runs.


----------



## Xenophon

Dogbert said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> *Surrendering a game is exactly what Torre did in 2001, because he had it 'in the bag' and NY ended up losing in 7.*
> 
> There are no absolutes in sports, Burnett could just as easily pitched this way thursday as today, 'rest' had nothing to do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this was your example, you're not making a good case.
> 
> And yes, rest is a factor. You can only throw so many pitches in a certain amount of days before you begin to tire and lose control along with pitch speed.
Click to expand...


Instead of your usual childishness, why don't you try actting like an adult for a change.


----------



## Xenophon

Dogbert said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> As is obvious, that won't be happening.
> 
> BTW, this game isn't over yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's not. But I don't see the Yankee bullpen restraining Philly to no runs.
Click to expand...

That's only because you don't know the game.

Quite often when teams 'break out' and score a lot early, they don't score at all the rest of the game.

Lee doesn't have it tonight, he's already walked 3 guys and just gave up another run.

When the game is over we can talk about post mortums.


----------



## Modbert

Xenophon said:


> Instead of your usual childishness, why don't you try actting like an adult for a change.



How was that childishness at all? Are you that peeved I made a joke about your Precious Yankees? My goodness, did all those rings kill your sense of humor too? 

Andrew is right, Giaradi fucked up by doing what he did. And if they do end up losing, it's on him a great deal.


----------



## Xenophon

Dogbert said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of your usual childishness, why don't you try actting like an adult for a change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How was that childishness at all? Are you that peeved I made a joke about your Precious Yankees? My goodness, did all those rings kill your sense of humor too?
> 
> Andrew is right, Giaradi fucked up by doing what he did. And if they do end up losing, it's on him a great deal.
Click to expand...

I see right through your little kid shit.

You have been doing it all year, you think getting a rise out of Yankees fans will somehow make up for the Red Sox choking this year, it won't happen.

Your team lost, get over it.

Trying to taunt me is pointless, I have zero fear of losing this series, even if it did happen it would be 'so what' to me, as I always believe the best team wins.


----------



## Xenophon

Sweet play by Gardner.


----------



## Modbert

Xenophon said:


> That's only because you don't know the game.
> 
> Quite often when teams 'break out' and score a lot early, they don't score at all the rest of the game.
> 
> Lee doesn't have it tonight, he's already walked 3 guys and just gave up another run.
> 
> When the game is over we can talk about post mortums.



It's shots like that which will result in a run. Great grab but he may of injured himself for it.


----------



## Modbert

Xenophon said:


> I see right through your little kid shit.
> 
> You have been doing it all year, you think getting a rise out of Yankees fans will somehow make up for the Red Sox choking this year, it won't happen.
> 
> Your team lost, get over it.
> 
> Trying to taunt me is pointless, I have zero fear of losing this series, even if it did happen it would be 'so what' to me, as I always believe the best team wins.



Man, you are one paranoid person. You're seeing things that aren't there. I'm agreeing with Andrew who also happens to be a Yankees fan. In fact, Andrew and I have agreed often lately.

I'm over the Red Sox losing this year, you don't realize that. I'm not trying to get a rise out of Yankees fans. If I were to do that, I'd be a lot more obvious about it.

Seriously, get a grip.


----------



## Xenophon

Dogbert said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's only because you don't know the game.
> 
> Quite often when teams 'break out' and score a lot early, they don't score at all the rest of the game.
> 
> Lee doesn't have it tonight, he's already walked 3 guys and just gave up another run.
> 
> When the game is over we can talk about post mortums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's shots like that which will result in a run. Great grab but he may of injured himself for it.
Click to expand...

Grow up Robert.

You really need too.

You notice Paulie and I never get into anything, and we are playing each other, the only behaving like a dick in these threads is you.


----------



## Xenophon

Dogbert said:


> Seriously, get a grip.


You need to, as well as grow up.

Only a moron keeps posting 'you are going to choke now' because a team up 3-1 is losing.

Its even more laughable that teh only reason you do it is you somehow think it makes up for your team choking this year.

Like i said, doesn't work that way.


----------



## Modbert

Xenophon said:


> Grow up Robert.
> 
> You really need too.
> 
> You notice Paulie and I never get into anything, and we are playing each other, the only behaving like a dick in these threads is you.



What the fuck is your problem there Xeno? I'm making a observation and you throw another bitch fit. Would a shot like that if not caught result in a run? Yes.

Did he make a great grab? Yes. Did he almost injure himself? It seemed it. 

Seriously, get a grip.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

The Philly Fanatic, yeah, there's a game changer


----------



## Modbert

Xenophon said:


> You need to, as well as grow up.
> 
> Only a moron keeps posting 'you are going to choke now' because a team up 3-1 is losing.
> 
> Its even more laughable that teh only reason you do it is you somehow think it makes up for your team choking this year.
> 
> Like i said, doesn't work that way.



I don't think it makes up for anything if the Yankees blow it. Originally, I was agreeing with Elvis about them choking. So you're calling Elvis a moron too. And he's a Cubs fan.


----------



## Xenophon

Dogbert said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grow up Robert.
> 
> You really need too.
> 
> You notice Paulie and I never get into anything, and we are playing each other, the only behaving like a dick in these threads is you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck is your problem there Xeno? I'm making a observation and you throw another bitch fit. Would a shot like that if not caught result in a run? Yes.
> 
> Did he make a great grab? Yes. Did he almost injure himself? It seemed it.
> 
> Seriously, get a grip.
Click to expand...

Stop actiing like a 5 year old Bobby.


----------



## Xenophon

Dogbert said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to, as well as grow up.
> 
> Only a moron keeps posting 'you are going to choke now' because a team up 3-1 is losing.
> 
> Its even more laughable that teh only reason you do it is you somehow think it makes up for your team choking this year.
> 
> Like i said, doesn't work that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it makes up for anything if the Yankees blow it. Originally, I was agreeing with Elvis about them choking. So you're calling Elvis a moron too. And he's a Cubs fan.
Click to expand...

He's not praying for it, you are.

Who do you think your fooling with your kid stuff?

You know, if you wern't in the thread, it is great baseball talk, it only breaks down when you show up and start you kid stuff 'I hope you choke' shit.


----------



## Andrew2382

All I know is I would rather have Joe the Plumber in there managing at this point


----------



## Modbert

Xenophon said:


> He's not praying for it, you are.
> 
> Who do you think your fooling with your kid stuff?
> 
> You know, if you wern't in the thread, it is great baseball talk, it only breaks down when you show up and start you kid stuff 'I hope you choke' shit.



Praying for it? Are you kidding with me? Because God definitely is going to take a moment to listen to my prayer out of every single other out there. I'm sure fucking with the Yankees is at the top of his list that he checks twice. 

I understand you're angry at me for some reason that goes beyond just this. I personally get along with everyone else in this thread BUT you. In fact, Andrew and I even get more along now. It's only you who has a problem with me. So maybe you need to take a look in the mirror and ask yourself why that is.

And you know what? I do hope the Yankees choke their 3-1 lead. Don't like it? Tough shit.

I'm trying to have a fun conversation with people who I'm friendly with. And you get all pissy about it.


----------



## Xenophon

Losing Melky really hurts the bottom of the order.


----------



## Modbert

Andrew2382 said:


> All I know is I would rather have Joe the Plumber in there managing at this point



Do you think Donnie Baseball would of been a better choice for manager?


----------



## Xenophon

Dogbert said:


> And you know what? I do hope the Yankees choke their 3-1 lead.


You have been praying for it all along kid.

Just makes it better when you end up being a loser.

Again.


----------



## Modbert

Xenophon said:


> You have been praying for it all along kid.
> 
> Just makes it better when you end up being a loser.
> 
> Again.



Don't tell me what I do and do not do. I don't pray for any such thing. Are you that delusional? Seriously, get some anger management classes to take or something.


----------



## Modbert

Good job getting out of that inning by the Yankees.


----------



## Andrew2382

there is no way the Yanks win this game


----------



## Modbert

Andrew2382 said:


> there is no way the Yanks win this game



So would you say this series goes 6 or even to Game 7?


----------



## elvis

Xenophon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and this is why you don't pitch AJ tonight like I have been saying the whole time.  Girardi has compromised this series unnecessarily...even if they win he needs to be fucking fired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> exactly.  putting their weakest pitcher in tonight would have been risking one game.  putting potentially three pitchers in on three days rest each is risking the entire crown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> Surrendering a game is exactly what Torre did in 2001, because he had it 'in the bag' and NY ended up losing in 7.
> 
> There are no absolutes in sports, Burnett could just as easily pitched this way thursday as today, 'rest' had nothing to do with it.
Click to expand...


We'll see what happens.  

What did Torre have in the bag?  Pettitte in game 6 and Clemens in game 7?  what did Clemens give up?  one run in 8 innings and then the meltdown by Rivera?


----------



## Andrew2382

tonight reminds me of Showalter in '95 using Jack McDowell against Randy Johnson with the Yanks up 2-0 in a best of 5.They had no shot @ beating Johnson in Game 3 and wasted McDowell. Instead they had Scott Kamienicki blow a 5-0 lead in Game 4 and went on to lose game 5 and the series.


----------



## elvis

Rest has been a factor in past world series.  remember when Glavine was supposed to pitch game 7 and instead they gave it to maddux on three days rest?  or when Oil Can Boyd was supposed to pitch game 7 and they gave it to clemens on three days rest?


----------



## elvis

Andrew2382 said:


> tonight reminds me of Showalter in '95 using Jack McDowell against Randy Johnson with the Yanks up 2-0 in a best of 5.They had no shot @ beating Johnson in Game 3 and wasted McDowell. Instead they had Scott Kamienicki blow a 5-0 lead in Game 4 and went on to lose game 5 and the series.



Wait, is pedro going to start game 6?


----------



## Andrew2382

yes


----------



## elvis

Andrew2382 said:


> yes



Hmmmm I would love nothing more than to see that cocksucking piece of shit get rocked in game 6.


----------



## Modbert

Who's your daddy! *Dun dun dun* Who's your daddy!


----------



## elvis

Dogbert said:


> Who's your daddy! *Dun dun dun* Who's your daddy!



too bad he's not pitching in Philly.  they could hit him right in the fucking face.


----------



## Modbert

And Howard sets his own record. Not a good one though.


----------



## Modbert

elvis3577 said:


> Hmmmm I would love nothing more than to see that cocksucking piece of shit get rocked in game 6.



Not a fan of Pedro I take it?


----------



## elvis

Dogbert said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm I would love nothing more than to see that cocksucking piece of shit get rocked in game 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a fan of Pedro I take it?
Click to expand...


Nope.  like to see a line drive right off his jaw.


----------



## Modbert

Right off his Jaw Elvis? Ouch. Why so much dislike?


----------



## Andrew2382

yes Joe...Big bats!!

Texiera may as well go up there with a piece of uncooked linguini


o fuck another bomb...I hope girardi dies in a fire


----------



## Andrew2382

atw hat point is Giradi gonna have the balls and have a pitcher drill utley right in his fucking back.. The guy is digging in as comfy as can be and drilling anything in the inside corner...u have a 6-run deficit--drill him now!


----------



## Modbert

Xenophon said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> As is obvious, that won't be happening.
> 
> BTW, this game isn't over yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Of course it's not. But I don't see the Yankee bullpen restraining Philly to no runs*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *That's only because you don't know the game.*
> 
> Quite often when teams 'break out' and score a lot early, they don't score at all the rest of the game.
> 
> Lee doesn't have it tonight, he's already walked 3 guys and just gave up another run.
> 
> When the game is over we can talk about post mortums.
Click to expand...


----------



## elvis

Andrew2382 said:


> atw hat point is Giradi gonna have the balls and have a pitcher drill utley right in his fucking back.. The guy is digging in as comfy as can be and drilling anything in the inside corner...u have a 6-run deficit--drill him now!



they should after arod has been hit three times. already.


----------



## random3434

Damn Elvis! 

OK, unless a miracle happens for NY it's now 3-2 and back to the Bronx for Game 6.


----------



## elvis

Echo Zulu said:


> Damn Elvis!
> 
> OK, unless a miracle happens for NY it's now 3-2 and back to the Bronx for Game 6.



agreed.  sorry echo.


----------



## del

elvis3577 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if the Yankees end up blowing the series because of this game. Then what?
> 
> 
> 
> You have a better chance of getting laid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> anybody can get laid.
Click to expand...


link?


----------



## random3434

del said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a better chance of getting laid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anybody can get laid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> link?
Click to expand...


See, THIS is why everyone calls *YOU* the unfair mod!


----------



## Modbert

Echo Zulu said:


> See, THIS is why everyone calls *YOU* the unfair mod!



Careful, he may try to ban you.


----------



## elvis

del said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a better chance of getting laid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anybody can get laid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> link?
Click to expand...


I can't put a picture of my uncle on here.


----------



## Xenophon

Dogbert said:


> Don't tell me what I do and do not do.


Don't have to, you already tell us with your childish behavior in these threads.


----------



## Xenophon

Andrew2382 said:


> there is no way the Yanks win this game


And you call yourself a Yankees fan?

Its only four, if we lose, we lose, but Lee didn't own us and we came back.


----------



## Xenophon

elvis3577 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> exactly.  putting their weakest pitcher in tonight would have been risking one game.  putting potentially three pitchers in on three days rest each is risking the entire crown.
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> Surrendering a game is exactly what Torre did in 2001, because he had it 'in the bag' and NY ended up losing in 7.
> 
> There are no absolutes in sports, Burnett could just as easily pitched this way thursday as today, 'rest' had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We'll see what happens.
> 
> What did Torre have in the bag?  Pettitte in game 6 and Clemens in game 7?  what did Clemens give up?  one run in 8 innings and then the meltdown by Rivera?
Click to expand...

Torre let pettit take his lumps instead of going to the pen, which he was 'saving' for the last game.

Clueless Joe is gone and I'm glad.


----------



## Modbert

Xenophon said:


> And you call yourself a Yankees fan?
> 
> Its only four, if we lose, we lose, but Lee didn't own us and we came back.



There you go Xeno, question someone who's opinion may be different than yours because they are concerned for their team and you question their loyalty.


----------



## del

Echo Zulu said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> anybody can get laid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, THIS is why everyone calls *YOU* the unfair mod!
Click to expand...


i rigged the poll.

true story


honest


----------



## Xenophon

Dogbert said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you call yourself a Yankees fan?
> 
> Its only four, if we lose, we lose, but Lee didn't own us and we came back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go Xeno, question someone who's opinion may be different than yours because they are concerned for their team and you question their loyalty.
Click to expand...

This is yet another childish comment by you, I'm bucking him up not tearing him down.

Adults understand it, kids like you never do.


----------



## Modbert

Xenophon said:


> This is yet another childish comment by you, I'm bucking him up not tearing him down.
> 
> Adults understand it, kids like you never do.



You know, for some odd reason you seem obsessed with my age. You don't see me saying you're senile in every response. Why is that? Is it because maybe I don't need to base my argument on things not related to the topic at hand?


----------



## Xenophon

Dogbert said:


> You know, for some odd reason you seem obsessed with my age


If you don't want to be treated like child stop actting like one.


----------



## Xenophon

Those two bombs Coke gave up really hurt now, I'm surpriseed Arod scored so easily on a short fly.


----------



## del

phillies better score some runs in their half.


----------



## Xenophon

del said:


> phillies better score some runs in their half.


Will Charlie have the stones to send Lidge out there with a 3 run lead?


----------



## del

Xenophon said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> phillies better score some runs in their half.
> 
> 
> 
> Will Charlie have the stones to send Lidge out there with a 3 run lead?
Click to expand...


does he have an option?


----------



## Xenophon

del said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> phillies better score some runs in their half.
> 
> 
> 
> Will Charlie have the stones to send Lidge out there with a 3 run lead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> does he have an option?
Click to expand...

Didn't he use one of the other guys down the strech?

Might not matter, Ruiz got a hit leading off.


----------



## Modbert

Xenophon said:


> If you don't want to be treated like child stop actting like one.



Except you are acting no better than me, in fact you're acting worse since you're the one provoking. I think others can attest to that. I'm just trying to have fun, and you're trying to spoil that for some reason.

You said I didn't know the game and that Philly wouldn't score again. Well, you were wrong. Get over it.


----------



## Andrew2382

Stairs looks like a lumberjack


----------



## del

Xenophon said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will Charlie have the stones to send Lidge out there with a 3 run lead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does he have an option?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't he use one of the other guys down the strech?
> 
> Might not matter, Ruiz got a hit leading off.
Click to expand...


then again, it might...


----------



## Modbert

Andrew2382 said:


> Stairs looks like a lumberjack



A couple of them do. One guy went up there to bat and I was like woah.


----------



## Andrew2382

for real..looks like he just came off the show ax men or ice road truckers or something


----------



## Xenophon

del said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> does he have an option?
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't he use one of the other guys down the strech?
> 
> Might not matter, Ruiz got a hit leading off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> then again, it might...
Click to expand...


We have our answer, Madsen coing in.

This should do wonders for Lidg'e confidence, they don't think a 3 run lead is safe with him!


----------



## Xenophon

Myers warming up now, where oh where is Brad?

Jorge just missed.


----------



## Xenophon

Basehit Godzilla...tying run now will bat.

Brad, where the hell are ya?


----------



## elvis

captain clutch is up.


----------



## Xenophon

Eyre and Lidge up now.


----------



## del

Xenophon said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't he use one of the other guys down the strech?
> 
> Might not matter, Ruiz got a hit leading off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then again, it might...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have our answer, Madsen coing in.
> 
> This should do wonders for Lidg'e confidence, they don't think a 3 run lead is safe with him!
Click to expand...


i think they're right. the problem is 3 runs isn't looking like enough for masden either.

derek jeter is the best clutch player of my lifetime.


----------



## Xenophon

DP Jeter, 2 out.


----------



## Xenophon

Damon fouling them off...


----------



## del

Xenophon said:


> DP Jeter, 2 out.



shit happens


----------



## Xenophon

Basehit Damon, fucking Johnny is insane this series.

Tex the tying run, will it get to Arod again?


----------



## Xenophon

Strike three, and that's the game!

Outstanding finish to that one.


----------



## del

Xenophon said:


> Basehit Damon, fucking Johnny is insane this series.
> 
> Tex the tying run, will it get to Arod again?



baseball fucking rocks. 

back to the bronx. one more time.

at least.


----------



## Xenophon

NY falls 8-6, as Burnett is horrible and phil coke fails out of the pen, Cliff Lee was not sharpe but picked up his 2nd win in the series.

Game featured a barrage of HR from the Phils.

Next game at the Stadium, NY leads 3-2.


----------



## random3434

And somewhere in New Jersey, Paulie is breathing a sigh of relief. 

Good Game!


----------



## Modbert

Back to the Bronx we go. Question is, can the Yankees close it out or can Philly make one of the greatest comebacks in World Series History?


----------



## elvis

Echo Zulu said:


> And somewhere in New Jersey, Paulie is breathing a sigh of relief.
> 
> Good Game!



I think this series is far from over, echo.


----------



## Xenophon

del said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Basehit Damon, fucking Johnny is insane this series.
> 
> Tex the tying run, will it get to Arod again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baseball fucking rocks.
> 
> back to the bronx. one more time.
> 
> at least.
Click to expand...

That was a fun inning to watch, NY almost made the greatest comeback in WS history.

Utley may be the best young hitter in the game.


----------



## elvis

Xenophon said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Basehit Damon, fucking Johnny is insane this series.
> 
> Tex the tying run, will it get to Arod again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baseball fucking rocks.
> 
> back to the bronx. one more time.
> 
> at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was a fun inning to watch, NY almost made the greatest comeback in WS history.
> 
> Utley may be the best young hitter in the game.
Click to expand...


You are a unique yankee fan, Xeno.


----------



## Xenophon

elvis3577 said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> And somewhere in New Jersey, Paulie is breathing a sigh of relief.
> 
> Good Game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this series is far from over, echo.
Click to expand...

Have to win 4, never over till then.


----------



## random3434

elvis3577 said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> And somewhere in New Jersey, Paulie is breathing a sigh of relief.
> 
> Good Game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this series is far from over, echo.
Click to expand...





*Translation:*

(for elvis  )


He is happy they won tonight, and there is another game to play.


----------



## Xenophon

elvis3577 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> baseball fucking rocks.
> 
> back to the bronx. one more time.
> 
> at least.
> 
> 
> 
> That was a fun inning to watch, NY almost made the greatest comeback in WS history.
> 
> Utley may be the best young hitter in the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a unique yankee fan, Xeno.
Click to expand...

I love the game, how could you not be into that?

Besides, I have had those comebacks, 8 years ago NY twice tied the WS with two out HRs.

I also believe in my team, if they lose Philly is better, no use crying about it, and the same is true of NY.


----------



## del

Xenophon said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Basehit Damon, fucking Johnny is insane this series.
> 
> Tex the tying run, will it get to Arod again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baseball fucking rocks.
> 
> back to the bronx. one more time.
> 
> at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was a fun inning to watch, NY almost made the greatest comeback in WS history.
> 
> Utley may be the best young hitter in the game.
Click to expand...


yup, and i'd forgotten what a good batter damon is.

good series, imo.


----------



## elvis

Echo Zulu said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> And somewhere in New Jersey, Paulie is breathing a sigh of relief.
> 
> Good Game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this series is far from over, echo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Translation:*
> 
> (for elvis  )
> 
> 
> He is happy they won tonight, and there is another game to play.
Click to expand...




I was just stating a fact.


----------



## Xenophon

del said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> baseball fucking rocks.
> 
> back to the bronx. one more time.
> 
> at least.
> 
> 
> 
> That was a fun inning to watch, NY almost made the greatest comeback in WS history.
> 
> Utley may be the best young hitter in the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yup, and i'd forgotten what a good batter damon is.
> 
> good series, imo.
Click to expand...

The MVP is either going to be Johnny or Chase, depends on who wins.


----------



## elvis

Xenophon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was a fun inning to watch, NY almost made the greatest comeback in WS history.
> 
> Utley may be the best young hitter in the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a unique yankee fan, Xeno.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the game, how could you not be into that?
> 
> Besides, I have had those comebacks, 8 years ago NY twice tied the WS with two out HRs.
> 
> I also believe in my team, if they lose Philly is better, no use crying about it, and the same is true of NY.
Click to expand...


eight years ago was magical.  I wanted the Yanks to win in the worst way.


----------



## Xenophon

elvis3577 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a unique yankee fan, Xeno.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the game, how could you not be into that?
> 
> Besides, I have had those comebacks, 8 years ago NY twice tied the WS with two out HRs.
> 
> I also believe in my team, if they lose Philly is better, no use crying about it, and the same is true of NY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> eight years ago was magical.  I wanted the Yanks to win in the worst way.
Click to expand...

Wasn't meant to be.

Its as if the magic of that era ended with rivera's overthrow of a sure DP, and died with Gonzalez's bloop.

NY has chased that ghost for 8 years now, this group is nearly done (Jeets, Posada, andy & Mo) and I'd like to see them make it one more time, as they did when they were young. Its almost a methaphor for all of us, we chase after the youth we loved all our lives and it remains just out of reach, never to return, ah, but in baseball you can have another chance, one last grasp to be as you were when you were a kid.


----------



## Andrew2382

It's a shame our lefty specialist Phil Coke gives up 500 foot bombs to lefties.  Fucking garbage he is...He doesn't deserve to be let in Yankee Stadium unless he is selling Peanuts. 

Nice clutch DP by Jeter there

Texiera is just awful up at the plate...swinging at bad pitches, just awfu.

I'll tell you one thing...Gaudin doesn't give up 6 runs that game


----------



## elvis

Andrew2382 said:


> It's a shame our lefty specialist Phil Coke gives up 500 foot bombs to lefties.  Fucking garbage he is...He doesn't deserve to be let in Yankee Stadium unless he is selling Peanuts.
> 
> Nice clutch DP by Jeter there
> 
> Texiera is just awful up at the plate...swinging at bad pitches, just awfu.
> 
> I'll tell you one thing...Gaudin doesn't give up 6 runs that game



I can't really rag on Jeter after all his clutch moments.


----------



## Andrew2382

I'm not raggin on him/...but his DP killed the rally obviously...it is what it is.

Game 6 now


----------



## elvis

Andrew2382 said:


> I'm not raggin on him/...but his DP killed the rally obviously...it is what it is.
> 
> Game 6 now



I'm gonna be hot if they can't beat Pedro.


----------



## Xenophon

elvis3577 said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not raggin on him/...but his DP killed the rally obviously...it is what it is.
> 
> Game 6 now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna be hot if they can't beat Pedro.
Click to expand...

1-5 lifetime vs NY in the post season.


----------



## elvis

Xenophon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not raggin on him/...but his DP killed the rally obviously...it is what it is.
> 
> Game 6 now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna be hot if they can't beat Pedro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1-5 lifetime vs NY in the post season.
Click to expand...


Let's hope it goes to 1-6.


----------



## Modbert

elvis3577 said:


> I'm gonna be hot if they can't beat Pedro.



If they can't beat Pedro, then all the momentum is lost and it would be similar to a funeral march. They would still have a 50/50 chance of winning Game 7 but it would be a huge moral blow if Pedro shut them down.


----------



## Xenophon

elvis3577 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna be hot if they can't beat Pedro.
> 
> 
> 
> 1-5 lifetime vs NY in the post season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's hope it goes to 1-6.
Click to expand...

Not a problem.

It should be clear to all (except a cetain stupid kid who just doesn't stop being a dick) that NY isn't intimidated and there is no 'momentum' in these games.

The only Phils pitcher that held NY down is out of the series.


----------



## Modbert

Xenophon said:


> Not a problem.
> 
> It should be clear to all (except a cetain stupid kid who just doesn't stop being a dick) that NY isn't intimidated and there is no 'momentum' in these games.
> 
> The only Phils pitcher that held NY down is out of the series.



So if Pedro were to go 7 or 8 innings of shutout baseball, you don't think that would be a factor on the Yankees going into Game 7?

Seriously Xeno, I'm not being a dick. I'm trying to have a discussion and all you're doing is invoking my age at every avenue because you have no other argument. You're acting pitiful and it's pathetic.


----------



## Zander

I have thoroughly enjoyed every game of this world series. Both of these teams have incredible line-ups. Simply Great Baseball!!!


----------



## Paulie

Not much to talk about today, need to reflect on the next game and all.  Don't have time to bullshit.

But here's the latest and greatest piece of shit I heard today from a couple Yanks fans...

"They threw the game last night so they could win it at home".  

Right...and I guess that rally at the end was just to not make it look obvious?  

All I'm going to say is, I really hope none of you Yanks fans actually believe that shit.


----------



## Paulie

By the way...

Utley OWNS THAT ASS!!!  

See yall in game 6


----------



## Andrew2382

...

dude why would you even let that bother you?

Those people are morons...you never want to lose a game.

Thats shit moronic girls say whose only interest in the Yankees is Jeter's cock.

Girardi blew that game yesterday again

Coke should never have been pitching to give up those 2 bombs..he should have had in Marte

But whatever....I vented enough to Francesa today on the Fan...was able to stay on his show for 3 minutes arguing about why coke is the bad move there.

Nice win for the Phils even tho I know we scared the shit out of you!! 

No doubt in my mind if Tex didn't suck balls and got on A-rod finishes that game..o well


----------



## Andrew2382

Paulie said:


> By the way...
> 
> Utley OWNS THAT ASS!!!
> 
> See yall in game 6



Not for nothing

I don't know why Burnett didn't place one right in his fuckin back...he might as well have a sofa on the inside part of the batters box....arod gets plunked 3 times and we do shit for retaliation even down 6 runs.

The victorino hit wasn't shit cause his hand went into the ball trying to square and bunt....his own fault


----------



## Article 15

Zander said:


> I have thoroughly enjoyed every game of this world series. Both of these teams have incredible line-ups. Simply Great Baseball!!!



It's a great series.  It _must_ go 7.


----------



## del

Article 15 said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have thoroughly enjoyed every game of this world series. Both of these teams have incredible line-ups. Simply Great Baseball!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a great series.  It _must_ go 7.
Click to expand...


i think it will. pettitte's record with 3 days rest is 4-6 with a 4.15 ERA


----------



## Paulie

Andrew2382 said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way...
> 
> Utley OWNS THAT ASS!!!
> 
> See yall in game 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not for nothing
> 
> I don't know why Burnett didn't place one right in his fuckin back...he might as well have a sofa on the inside part of the batters box....arod gets plunked 3 times and we do shit for retaliation even down 6 runs.
> 
> The victorino hit wasn't shit cause his hand went into the ball trying to square and bunt....his own fault
Click to expand...

First of all, it didn't 'bother' me really.  I just thought it was friggin the most retard thing I've ever heard.  And it wasn't girlies on Jeter dick, either.  It was regular old yankee fan buddies of mine at work, and a nearby neighbor who happened to join in on the convo.

I don't think in retrospect that ANY of A-rod's beanings were intentional.  There was never a point during any of them where we'd have wanted another man on base.  But I guess you never know.

You don't do that shit in pivotal world series games.  With these teams, you can't afford to give away free bases.  Walks, or beans.

Just my thoughts.  Now, LAST year between Vic and Kuroda in the NLCS...That was different.  I think Brett beaned Manny intentionally, and Kuroda retaliated.  I don't think there's any way that Blanton wanted to put another man on base.


----------



## Paulie

I'm out.

Kids are clawing at my back, almost literally at this point


----------



## random3434

del said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have thoroughly enjoyed every game of this world series. Both of these teams have incredible line-ups. Simply Great Baseball!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a great series.  It _must_ go 7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i think it will. pettitte's record with 3 days rest is 4-6 with a 4.15 ERA
Click to expand...


I was watching Rome today on ESPN and his two talking heads think it will go to 7 too, with the nod to the Phillys winning it all if it does.


----------



## Andrew2382

Rome is a moron always has and always will be,

We have clear advantages for the next 2 games...doesn't mean the Phillies can't win but it's not in their favor.

Who is Philly going to give the ball to game 7?  hamels?  Happ?  Come on now...thats game 7 material?

Hamels wants the ball on game 7 as much as I want to get hit by a moving train...Girardi's blunder last night by pitching Burnett turned this Yankee advantage for the next 2 games from major to minor now


----------



## Andrew2382

also not a doubt in my mind Blanton drilled arod on purpose...man on 3rd 1 out..posada on deck who is a douple play machine...why put arod on first with 4 pitches when you can do it with 1


----------



## Xenophon

del said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have thoroughly enjoyed every game of this world series. Both of these teams have incredible line-ups. Simply Great Baseball!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a great series.  It _must_ go 7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i think it will. pettitte's record with 3 days rest is 4-6 with a 4.15 ERA
Click to expand...

Not quite Dell:



> Of course, he is the all-time leader in postseason wins, and he has made five playoff starts on three days' rest, going 3-1 with a 2.80 ERA in them.


http://mlb.fanhouse.com/2009/11/03/selling-short-will-pettitte-be-better-than-burnett-on-three-day/

That is the stat that matters.

The 'rest issue' is nonsense, just something for people to talk about.


----------



## Andrew2382

xeno...

that stat means shit.

those starts were ages ago.  His last 2 world series starts on 3 days rest was in 96 and 2003.  That means nothing in 2009 when he is 37.

"But perhaps the most germane fact is this: Pettitte has not come back to start three days after throwing 100 or more pitches since July 19, 2001."

I'm more alarmed with that stat.

Girardi really blew it...I hope to god andy has 1 more big game in him


----------



## Xenophon

Its not even an issue.

What would you have said if he started Gaudin, and he got ripped and Burnett STILL pitched that way in game 6?

NY has a game plan and its a good one, throw your best pitchers and worry about 'rest' in the winter.


----------



## Andrew2382

Then i would have said at least Girardi made the right move and is playing the numbers and matches correctly.

Girardi is a moron...he has done everything in his power to lose this series

Regardless if we win he should be fired


----------



## del

Xenophon said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a great series.  It _must_ go 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think it will. pettitte's record with 3 days rest is 4-6 with a 4.15 ERA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not quite Dell:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, he is the all-time leader in postseason wins, and he has made five playoff starts on three days' rest, going 3-1 with a 2.80 ERA in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Selling Short: Will Pettitte Be Better Than Burnett on Three Days' Rest? -- MLB FanHouse
> 
> That is the stat that matters.
> 
> The 'rest issue' is nonsense, just something for people to talk about.
Click to expand...


i stand corrected. i should know better than to take stats from a columnist from ny newsday anyway. i still think girardi fucked up bigtime; he could better afford to take a chance with his 4th starter in game 5. now, everyone has to pitch on 3 days-sabathia probably won't have a problem, but i don't like pettitte's chances. of course, petey on 4 days isn't optimal either.

i don't care who wins; i just want it to go 7.

we'll see.


----------



## Xenophon

del said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think it will. pettitte's record with 3 days rest is 4-6 with a 4.15 ERA
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite Dell:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, he is the all-time leader in postseason wins, and he has made five playoff starts on three days' rest, going 3-1 with a 2.80 ERA in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Selling Short: Will Pettitte Be Better Than Burnett on Three Days' Rest? -- MLB FanHouse
> 
> That is the stat that matters.
> 
> The 'rest issue' is nonsense, just something for people to talk about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i stand corrected. i should know better than to take stats from a columnist from ny newsday anyway. i still think girardi fucked up bigtime; he could better afford to take a chance with his 4th starter in game 5. now, everyone has to pitch on 3 days-sabathia probably won't have a problem, but i don't like pettitte's chances. of course, petey on 4 days isn't optimal either.
> 
> i don't care who wins; i just want it to go 7.
> 
> we'll see.
Click to expand...

I doubt you are seeing 7.

That would mean the Phils beat NY at hom,e two ina  row, unlikely.

NY means the DH and the friendly crowd, and a decent sized left field (rf is still short).

The Stadium favors lefty pitchers, and NY has two left.


----------



## Andrew2382

No you're not Del.

No one wants Pettitte to win more then me...but those post season starts on short rest are meaningless

they all range from 2003-1996

thats meaningless...he is 37 now...2003 the latest was 6 years ago


----------



## Andrew2382

TBH I think both pitchers are going to get shelled tomorrow..Pettitte and Pedro.  I see this being a game of the bull pens


----------



## del

Xenophon said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite Dell:
> 
> 
> Selling Short: Will Pettitte Be Better Than Burnett on Three Days' Rest? -- MLB FanHouse
> 
> That is the stat that matters.
> 
> The 'rest issue' is nonsense, just something for people to talk about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i stand corrected. i should know better than to take stats from a columnist from ny newsday anyway. i still think girardi fucked up bigtime; he could better afford to take a chance with his 4th starter in game 5. now, everyone has to pitch on 3 days-sabathia probably won't have a problem, but i don't like pettitte's chances. of course, petey on 4 days isn't optimal either.
> 
> i don't care who wins; i just want it to go 7.
> 
> we'll see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt you are seeing 7.
> 
> That would mean the Phils beat NY at hom,e two ina  row, unlikely.
> 
> NY means the DH and the friendly crowd, and a decent sized left field (rf is still short).
> 
> The Stadium favors lefty pitchers, and NY has two left.
Click to expand...


apropos to nothing, whitey ford never pitched a game at fenway.


----------



## manifold

For anyone willing to gamble a neg-rep from me to earn a pos-rep...


I'm putting the over/under on number of inning's Pedro pitches tonight at 4 1/3.

If you choose to post your over/under pick here.  You will get a pos-rep if you're right and a neg-rep if you're wrong.

If he pitches exactly 4 1/3 innings, I hand out no reps either way, but everyone who plays owes me a pos-rep.

Go.


----------



## del

manifold said:


> For anyone willing to gamble a neg-rep from me to earn a pos-rep...
> 
> 
> I'm putting the over/under on number of inning's Pedro pitches tonight at 4 1/3.
> 
> If you choose to post your over/under pick here.  You will get a pos-rep if you're right and a neg-rep if you're wrong.
> 
> If he pitches exactly 4 1/3 innings, I hand out no reps either way, but everyone who plays owes me a pos-rep.
> 
> Go.



over


----------



## Modbert

I'll go with over Mani.


----------



## manifold

Official keep track of entries post (don't trust you d-bags not to go back and edit your own posts  )


del - over
dogbert - over


----------



## manifold

Did I make it too low to tempt Xeno and Andrew to bet the under?


----------



## random3434

I'll go with under.


----------



## manifold

Official keep track of entries post (don't trust you d-bags not to go back and edit your own posts  )

*4 1/3* innings pitched by Pedro Martinez tonight.


*Over*
del
dogbert


*Under*

EZ


----------



## del

manifold said:


> Official keep track of entries post (don't trust you d-bags not to go back and edit your own posts  )
> 
> 
> del - over
> dogbert - over



you do realize i can go back and edit your post containing the original proposition, right? 
you may as well just give me the pos now.


----------



## manifold

del said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Official keep track of entries post (don't trust you d-bags not to go back and edit your own posts  )
> 
> 
> del - over
> dogbert - over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you do realize i can go back and edit your post containing the original proposition, right?
> you may as well just give me the pos now.
Click to expand...


I'll know if you do.  I've now actually written down your's and EZ's picks on an actual piece of paper with one of those old fangled pencil thingies.


----------



## manifold

In my defense however, it was a _mechanical_ pencil.


----------



## del

manifold said:


> In my defense however, it was a _mechanical_ pencil.


----------



## Andrew2382

I have a feeling both pitchers are going to get rocked tonight...don't know why.

I'll pick under...cause Jorge is in the lineup tonight and he has good numbers against Pedro including 4 dingers.  he didn't play Game 2 last time Pedro pitched.  Also Pedro is technically on "short rest" also because he has been pitching every 12 days or so past few games.  Who knows what effects that may have.

UNDER I SAY!


----------



## manifold

Official keep track of entries post (don't trust you d-bags not to go back and edit your own posts  )

*4 1/3* innings pitched by Pedro Martinez tonight.


*Over*
del
dogbert


*Under*
EZ
Andrew2382


----------



## manifold

So that's it?  Just four entries?

What a bunch of puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuusies!


----------



## xotoxi

Over


----------



## Paulie

del said:


> but i don't like pettitte's chances. of course, petey on 4 days isn't optimal either.



Pedro will be on regular rest, btw.

And Pettitte even said himself that he's not going to come out firing heat all game long, he knows the arm ain't what it used to be.

He might get 6 innings if he keeps them in the game.

I have faith in Pedro.  This game may very well ultimately define his legacy and I think he knows that.

Unless you're a Yank fan, how could you NOT want this game to go 7!

This is fun as hell!!!


----------



## Paulie

manifold said:


> Official keep track of entries post (don't trust you d-bags not to go back and edit your own posts  )
> 
> *4 1/3* innings pitched by Pedro Martinez tonight.
> 
> 
> *Over*
> del
> dogbert
> 
> 
> *Under*
> EZ
> Andrew2382



Give me the over, and I can't believe you, EZ!!  We'll be having words over that one later


----------



## random3434

Paulie said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Official keep track of entries post (don't trust you d-bags not to go back and edit your own posts  )
> 
> *4 1/3* innings pitched by Pedro Martinez tonight.
> 
> 
> *Over*
> del
> dogbert
> 
> 
> *Under*
> EZ
> Andrew2382
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give me the over, and I can't believe you, EZ!!  We'll be having words over that one later
Click to expand...



Don't be a hater!


----------



## Paulie

Echo Zulu said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Official keep track of entries post (don't trust you d-bags not to go back and edit your own posts  )
> 
> *4 1/3* innings pitched by Pedro Martinez tonight.
> 
> 
> *Over*
> del
> dogbert
> 
> 
> *Under*
> EZ
> Andrew2382
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give me the over, and I can't believe you, EZ!!  We'll be having words over that one later
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be a hater!
Click to expand...


UNDER 4.1 innings????  That would pretty much mean he got shelled and we would most likely be in a position to lose the game!!

Who's REALLY being the hater!


----------



## Andrew2382

Paulie said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> but i don't like pettitte's chances. of course, petey on 4 days isn't optimal either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pedro will be on regular rest, btw.
> 
> And Pettitte even said himself that he's not going to come out firing heat all game long, he knows the arm ain't what it used to be.
> 
> He might get 6 innings if he keeps them in the game.
> 
> I have faith in Pedro.  This game may very well ultimately define his legacy and I think he knows that.
> 
> Unless you're a Yank fan, how could you NOT want this game to go 7!
> 
> This is fun as hell!!!
Click to expand...


we'll see what happens.

Pedro is technically on short rest too dude...he's beenpitching 10 days or more rest past few games.  Who knows what effect that has on him.

Andy Pettitte never delivered heat...he is a pitcher...location and changing speeds and he stops your run game.

2 things that favor the yanks here

Yanks are hitting the ball much better now compared to game 2.  Game 1 they got abused by Lee and that may have carried over to Pedro.

I think both pitchers are going to get hit hard...

this game can also define Pettitte legacy...I think this game will come down to our bullpens and I give advantage Yankees there because we have Mo and last licks


----------



## Paulie

Andrew2382 said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> but i don't like pettitte's chances. of course, petey on 4 days isn't optimal either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pedro will be on regular rest, btw.
> 
> And Pettitte even said himself that he's not going to come out firing heat all game long, he knows the arm ain't what it used to be.
> 
> He might get 6 innings if he keeps them in the game.
> 
> I have faith in Pedro.  This game may very well ultimately define his legacy and I think he knows that.
> 
> Unless you're a Yank fan, how could you NOT want this game to go 7!
> 
> This is fun as hell!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we'll see what happens.
> 
> Pedro is technically on short rest too dude...he's beenpitching 10 days or more rest past few games.  Who knows what effect that has on him.
> 
> Andy Pettitte never delivered heat...he is a pitcher...location and changing speeds and he stops your run game.
> 
> 2 things that favor the yanks here
> 
> Yanks are hitting the ball much better now compared to game 2.  Game 1 they got abused by Lee and that may have carried over to Pedro.
> 
> I think both pitchers are going to get hit hard...
> 
> this game can also define Pettitte legacy...I think this game will come down to our bullpens and I give advantage Yankees there because we have Mo and last licks
Click to expand...


Yeah Mo is too automatic to be messing around with giving away any kind of lead.  But Pedro also hasn't been pitching all year long either, so the arm should be strong.

You know we could both go back and forth for the next hour about who we think has the advantages 

I actually LIKE being in NY now, we get to have a DH and not have to yank Pedro early even if he's pitching well, because we need a bat the next inning to replace his spot.  

But you get Matsui again, and he's been nailing us.  

I'll give you the advantage.  We LIKE being the underdog


----------



## Modbert

Paulie said:


> But you get Matsui again, and he's been nailing us.
> 
> I'll give you the advantage.  We LIKE being the underdog


----------



## Andrew2382

SPEAKING OF MATSUI


WHAT A FUCKING BOMB!

Pedro is throwing 84 mph meat...this game could get ugly for him


----------



## Modbert

Pedro calmed down a bit late.


----------



## Andrew2382

If we don't crush Pedro for throwing 84 mph meat then we don't deserve to win....he looks awful.

Looks like the Under may be right


----------



## Modbert

Wow, Gardner got a horrible bounce on that one.


----------



## Andrew2382

yeah cheap run..o well

I dont understand why jeter didnt make a throw to third...he had a play


----------



## Andrew2382

this could get ugly right now with A-rod up


----------



## Modbert

Good Job A-Rod

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ytCEuuW2_A]YouTube - The Price is Right losing horn[/ame]


----------



## Andrew2382

good job what?  The ball was 6 inches off the plate..terrible fucking call. he isn't suppose to swing at that


----------



## Modbert

Andrew2382 said:


> good job what?  The ball was 6 inches off the plate..terrible fucking call. he isn't suppose to swing at that



Good Job at striking out.


----------



## Modbert

Matsui for Yankee MVP.


----------



## Andrew2382

Matsui

.636/3HR/6RBI 

Pretty sick

Might be MVP...If Mo gets another 6 out save he might beat him out...we'll see


----------



## Andrew2382

Pedro is out by the way

LOOK AT ME AND EZ!!! PICKING THE UNDER!

GOOD JOB GIRL!


----------



## Andrew2382

I can't believe he still has Pedro pitching..i dont care if i lose that bet lol i want him in still!


----------



## Modbert

Andrew2382 said:


> I can't believe he still has Pedro pitching..i dont care if i lose that bet lol i want him in still!



He'll be in for at least five if he gives up no more.

And there's the Emperor of New York.


----------



## Andrew2382

Andy is looking fantastic!!!


----------



## Modbert

Andrew2382 said:


> Andy is looking fantastic!!!



I would say it's a equal amount of Andy doing alright and Philly being horrible. They got people on base, but they're leaving them on by the truckload.


----------



## del

manifold said:


> In my defense however, it was a _mechanical_ pencil.



i lose. 4 IP


----------



## Andrew2382

me and ez on the ball!!!!!

by 1/3 innings pitched lol.


and this game might get out of reach for the Phils if Matsui does something here


----------



## Modbert

del said:


> i lose. 4 IP



Yep, we can thank Matsui.


----------



## Modbert

Speaking of which, he just won the Yankees the WS.


----------



## random3434

Andrew2382 said:


> me and ez on the ball!!!!!
> 
> by 1/3 innings pitched lol.
> 
> 
> and this game might get out of reach for the Phils if Matsui does something here



Don't forget you all have to rep mani, win or lose!

Andy, I knew we were going to win all along.........................


----------



## manifold

Damn!  I was between 4 and 4 1/3 when I set it too.


----------



## Andrew2382

GODZILLA STRIKES AGAIN!!!!   This game my very well be out of reach.

I CAN SMELL #27!!!!!!


----------



## manifold

I felt bad handing out 4 negs, but I have to preserve the integrity of the wager.


I hope you understand.


----------



## Modbert

Howard shows up to the show a bit late.


----------



## Paulie

It's over boys, I was going to skip an essay I have due tonight but I might as well get on it now.

It was your year.  I thoroughly enjoyed last year's, being my first philadelphia sports championship of any kind I got to witness.  I'm sure the elusive _27th_ Yankee title has just been MURDERING you inside 



Paulie said:


> But you get Matsui again, and he's been nailing us.



I figured he'd come up big for you.

Why Charlie didn't put Happ in against him in the 3rd, I have no fucking idea.  Why warm him up if not to get that lefty matchup with Pedro looking terrible?

E-A-G-L-E-S _EAGLLLLLLLLLLLLES! _


----------



## random3434

SHAME ON YOU PAULIE! 

It's not over. 


Yet.


----------



## Paulie

Echo Zulu said:


> SHAME ON YOU PAULIE!
> 
> It's not over.
> 
> 
> Yet.



Kristy has been told to notify me in the event that we get as close as 2 runs.

I really wanna get this essay in, my English grade is slacking in its macking these days because of baseball and kids, and that's my best subject.


----------



## Andrew2382

I say you write about Yankee magic


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkI54EoZPJw]YouTube - Survivor Burning Heart[/ame]


----------



## Article 15

Barring a miracle ... Congrats Yankee fans.

I need to go wash the puke out of my mouth now.


----------



## Andrew2382

Hammer of God starting to get warm in the pen


----------



## Modbert

Going to be going for awhile, probably until after the game is over.

Since that is the case, will be an interesting end. If Yankees win, Congratulations. *Pukes*

If not, see you in Game 7.


----------



## Andrew2382

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

YANKEES WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
WORLD SERIES CHAMPIONS #27!!!!!!
GREAT FUCKING NIGHT...SO HAPPY!!!

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hSTivVclQQ0&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hSTivVclQQ0&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Xenophon

Told ya.

Short rest wasn't a factor, NY won in 6.

And we know Pedro's daddy is Godzilla.


----------



## elvis

Xenophon said:


> Told ya.
> 
> Short rest wasn't a factor, NY won in 6.
> 
> And we know Pedro's daddy is Godzilla.



I love nothing more than seeing Pedro get his ass kicked by his daddy.


----------



## JW Frogen

My mother was a California (LA can suck Dodger dogs) Angels fan her entire life, or at least from the time that team existed.

She died the year the won they World Series, but just before they did.

I suspect she is now having wild post life sex with Gene Autry, but that is just a theoligical hunch.


----------



## Xenophon

elvis3577 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Told ya.
> 
> Short rest wasn't a factor, NY won in 6.
> 
> And we know Pedro's daddy is Godzilla.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love nothing more than seeing Pedro get his ass kicked by his daddy.
Click to expand...


BTW, 'first ballot Hall of Famers' don't get their asses kicked twice in the same world series and pitch so lamely as Pedro.






And he meets his Daddy


----------



## Xenophon

NY wins 7-3 behind Andy pettit and the MVP hitting of Hideki Matsui who had a HR and six RBI.

The Yankees win the series 4-2 for their 27th championship and first in 9 years.


----------



## del

congrats to the yanks


----------



## manifold

Xenophon said:


> And we know Pedro's daddy is Godzilla.



Is that why you didn't have the stones to bet the under?


----------



## Liability

Congratulations to THE NEW YORK YANKEES on their winning of their 27th Championship!

The Yankees Win!  The Yankeeeeeees WIN!!!!!

And, not for nothing, but Congratulations also to the Phillies (except for Pedro) for playing like the National League Champions THEY are.  Losing the World Series must hurt, but that is still a pretty terrific baseball team.  Utley can rest easy this off season.

Pedro can suck dirty diapers.

And Godzilla can hold his head high over the NY skyline!  (I understand that the Yankee brass is likely to unload Matsui, now.  Fucking shame.  He is so totally clutch.  He has been a great addition to the Yankee lineup.  Class act.)

And lest we forget:  A-Rod had a great post-season.  He gets his first World Series ring.  He has officially gotten past the derisive claim that had long been dumped on him that he was not clutch when it matters.  I don't respect the fact that he did, in the past, use banned substances to give himself a cheating edge.  That tarnishes all that followed.  BUT, even so, he took his lumps, got himself a bit contrite, started playing the GAME for the love of the Game, acted like a real TEAM-mate and came through like a true Champion this post season.

So, one more time with feeling:

*The YANKEES  WIN! *


----------



## Paulie

This one actually doesn't hurt all that much.  I've felt much more pain over sports title losses than this one.  I'm pulling out the '08 Phils highlights to brighten my day.

In other news, the Yankees officially bought the phrase "World Series" from the MLB and you now owe them $250 every time you say it.  

On the real though, even though friggin _27_ of them, I imagine it never gets old.


----------



## Xenophon

Paulie said:


> This one actually doesn't hurt all that much.  I've felt much more pain over sports title losses than this one.  I'm pulling out the '08 Phils highlights to brighten my day.
> 
> In other news, the Yankees officially bought the phrase "World Series" from the MLB and you now owe them $250 every time you say it.
> 
> On the real though, even though friggin _27_ of them, I imagine it never gets old.


No, it doesn't get old.

Another odd sports stat, NY has not won a WS under a GoP POTUS since Ike, when Barry won it meant a return of NY to the winner's circle.

Phils played a great series, you need better pitching, one more starter and a real closer.


----------



## Paulie

Xenophon said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one actually doesn't hurt all that much.  I've felt much more pain over sports title losses than this one.  I'm pulling out the '08 Phils highlights to brighten my day.
> 
> In other news, the Yankees officially bought the phrase "World Series" from the MLB and you now owe them $250 every time you say it.
> 
> On the real though, even though friggin _27_ of them, I imagine it never gets old.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't get old.
> 
> Another odd sports stat, NY has not won a WS under a GoP POTUS since Ike, when Barry won it meant a return of NY to the winner's circle.
> 
> Phils played a great series, you need better pitching, one more starter and a real closer.
Click to expand...

Yeah, you figure in game 4, it was literally the difference in ONE PLAY that could have potentially sent this whole thing in a different direction.

Third base by Damon was key.  But at least I can look back and say Lidge didn't blow a save.  Had he gotten out of the inning, we're still tied and then who knows.

Yeah, we need a starter.  But not one of your wins came down to a bad outing from a closer in a save situation, and Lidge sucked all year.  So in retrospect, we don't NECESSARILY HAVE to get a closer.  It wasn't one of our WS issues.

Not putting in Happ for Mastui in the 3rd was just strange to me.  I texted the girl at the beginning of the inning and said "guarantee Charlie warms up Happ as soon as Pedro gets in trouble".  Because I figured he'd want Happ for Mastui.  Sure enough, guy gets on, there's the call to the pen for Happ.

And he was fully warmed up, WITH a trip to the mound by Dubie to talk to Pedro, that to me looked like a stall for more time for Happ to get loose.

I don't understand why Charlie didn't go get him.

I think Charlie's only real problem is that sometimes he errs on the side of loyalty.


----------



## Xenophon

It would have been hard to win that WS for Philly, Lee was the best starter, but none of the others came close to what NY had.

Ultimetly all the 'short rest' stuff was just so much talk, it came down to who hit best in the clutch.

Howard never really did, Utley was red hot in spots but what ultimetly killed you was NY was able to shut down Utley and Howard with Marte, while the Phils could not do the same to Jeter, Damon and Matsui. Even Arod had huge clutch hits, 2 Yankees had bad series, Tex & Cano, but I'll take it.


----------



## Liability

Xenophon said:


> It would have been hard to win that WS for Philly, Lee was the best starter, but none of the others came close to what NY had.
> 
> Ultimetly all the 'short rest' stuff was just so much talk, it came down to who hit best in the clutch.
> 
> Howard never really did, Utley was red hot in spots but what ultimetly killed you was NY was able to shut down Utley and Howard with Marte, while the Phils could not do the same to Jeter, Damon and Matsui. Even Arod had huge clutch hits, 2 Yankees had bad series, Tex & Cano, but I'll take it.



Tex only had a poor series at the plate.  In the field, he remained simply awesome.


----------



## Paulie

Seemed like Jeter was on base every damn at-bat.

And Rollins wasn't.

We live and die by the performance of the top of our lineup.


----------



## Paulie

Liability said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would have been hard to win that WS for Philly, Lee was the best starter, but none of the others came close to what NY had.
> 
> Ultimetly all the 'short rest' stuff was just so much talk, it came down to who hit best in the clutch.
> 
> Howard never really did, Utley was red hot in spots but what ultimetly killed you was NY was able to shut down Utley and Howard with Marte, while the Phils could not do the same to Jeter, Damon and Matsui. Even Arod had huge clutch hits, 2 Yankees had bad series, Tex & Cano, but I'll take it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tex only had a poor series at the plate.  In the field, he remained simply awesome.
Click to expand...


This is true.  He saved _multiple_ runs with his glove.


----------



## Xenophon

Liability said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would have been hard to win that WS for Philly, Lee was the best starter, but none of the others came close to what NY had.
> 
> Ultimetly all the 'short rest' stuff was just so much talk, it came down to who hit best in the clutch.
> 
> Howard never really did, Utley was red hot in spots but what ultimetly killed you was NY was able to shut down Utley and Howard with Marte, while the Phils could not do the same to Jeter, Damon and Matsui. Even Arod had huge clutch hits, 2 Yankees had bad series, Tex & Cano, but I'll take it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tex only had a poor series at the plate.  In the field, he remained simply awesome.
Click to expand...

He's a great fielder, Cano is a good one also, few could have turned the DPs he did on the Phils so easily.

Don't always have to do it with the pine, sometimes the leather is enough.


----------



## Andrew2382

Jeter had a hit in every game in the post season.

He is amazing


----------



## Xenophon

Paulie said:


> Seemed like Jeter was on base every damn at-bat.
> 
> And Rollins wasn't.
> 
> We live and die by the performance of the top of our lineup.


Rollins was something of a goat, from shooting his mouth off to not getting on much.

It seemed to me the Phils lineup just wasn't consistant, if Utley hit Werth didn't and vice versa, Ibanez never seemed to get started, and 13Ks, a record from the kid Howard was rough. Plus Victorino hid how bad his hand was after getting hit, you could see he wasn't swinging correctly.


----------



## Xenophon

Andrew2382 said:


> Jeter had a hit in every game in the post season.
> 
> He is amazing


Still want to fire Joe?


----------



## Paulie

Apparently Girardi stopped on the freeway at like 2am after leaving the stadium and helped out in a car accident he was passing by 

Check ESPN for it, I saw a quick piece on it earlier but haven't really seen the story.


----------



## Andrew2382

Xenophon said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeter had a hit in every game in the post season.
> 
> He is amazing
> 
> 
> 
> Still want to fire Joe?
Click to expand...


I still think he is an awful manager and made bad decision after bad decision during the playoffs.

It's not difficult to win when you put the best players on the field...Managers lose you more games then they win you.

He made a lot of boneheaded decisions through the post season including the World Series


----------



## Xenophon

Andrew2382 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeter had a hit in every game in the post season.
> 
> He is amazing
> 
> 
> 
> Still want to fire Joe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I still think he is an awful manager and made bad decision after bad decision during the playoffs.
> 
> It's not difficult to win when you put the best players on the field...Managers lose you more games then they win you.
> 
> He made a lot of boneheaded decisions through the post season including the World Series
Click to expand...

We know know that andrew is really Steinbrenner posting under another name!


----------



## Andrew2382

lol


----------



## Liability

Why Joe is NOT at all a bad manager.

Every manager (first of all) makes decisions that WILL BE and promptly ARE second guessed.   

Secondly, there have been many managers blessed with teams filled with the true superstars of their day; but not all of those managers were able to steer the team to victory at the end of the season.  What does that tell us?

I believe it tells us that there are quite a few factors that go-into the proper analysis of how qualified a manager is -- or isn't.  If it can't determined JUST by seeing how a decision turned out (i.e., a GREAT managerial move can still backfire), then there MUST be other factors that go into the analysis.

I hereby offer one for your consideration:  OVERALL, does the behavior and leadership of the manager create a true sense of "TEAM," that helps the players work with and rely on each other rather than fostering the showboat crap that undercuts any chance of teamwork?

Why does that matter?  Because (I contend) if a team loaded with superstars is no guarantee of victory, then maybe it's the creation of a TEAM attitude that forges ultimate victory.

I think it is crystal clear that Joe Girardi forged a bunch of highly talented individual stars into a true TEAM.

I also believe that they were able to win largely because of that.

(It's either that or I'm just all wrong and shit.)


----------



## Andrew2382

he is an awful manager...The team won in despite his managerial blunders.  I can make a nice list of all the mistakes he made this post season alone and how he let some games go or let them get to close.

Baseball is an individual sport...The Yankees may not have won a world series since 2000 but they have been in contention every year with the exception of last year because they ahve all stars in all spots.


----------



## Paulie

Andrew2382 said:


> he is an awful manager...The team won in despite his managerial blunders.  I can make a nice list of all the mistakes he made this post season alone and how he let some games go or let them get to close.
> 
> Baseball is an individual sport...The Yankees may not have won a world series since 2000 but they have been in contention every year with the exception of last year because they ahve all stars in all spots.



But what you have to take into consideration is that many players have a tendency towards selfishness.  If a team doesn't like their manager, they will play for themselves.  It got that way with Bowa in Philly.  He would literally lambaste players for mistakes.  Not Pinella-style, but he got on your ass.  It got to where they didn't like playing for him.  He wasn't a "player's manager".

It takes a certain ability to manage all those egos.  Torre had it.  That was why when they were considering managers I was all about Mattingly.  I couldn't imagine anyone better for that job than Donny B.

But hey, doesn't matter now.


----------



## Paulie

I was a bit of a Yankee fan way back in the day when Mattingly was there, but more of a Mattingly fan really.  He's probably in my fave 5.

I like defense.  I'd rather watch a robbed home run, or a diving catch, or a really nice short hop scoop at first after an awesome DP relay...than any home run you could show me.

Mattingly was that dude.


----------



## Andrew2382

lol..i don't know. I mean yeah the manager has to be able to be a likeable guy...thats obvious.

My friend sent me a text message this morning that made me laugh.

this morning I got

"I'm glad the Yankees won the world series because Girardi took them to play pool" 

lol

You have to be liked...but he made a lot of bone head decisions...no way around that.  If he would have lost this series he probably would have gotten fired


----------



## Andrew2382

Paulie said:


> I was a bit of a Yankee fan way back in the day when Mattingly was there, but more of a Mattingly fan really.  He's probably in my fave 5.
> 
> I like defense.  I'd rather watch a robbed home run, or a diving catch, or a really nice short hop scoop at first after an awesome DP relay...than any home run you could show me.
> 
> Mattingly was that dude.




donny baseball was my fav player growing up..used to love watch him play


----------



## Paulie

Andrew2382 said:


> lol..i don't know. I mean yeah the manager has to be able to be a likeable guy...thats obvious.
> 
> My friend sent me a text message this morning that made me laugh.
> 
> this morning I got
> 
> "I'm glad the Yankees won the world series because Girardi took them to play pool"
> 
> lol
> 
> You have to be liked...but he made a lot of bone head decisions...no way around that.  If he would have lost this series he probably would have gotten fired



My main point was managing the egos.

All the all-stars in the league won't get you anywhere if their individual egos are taking precedence over their team.

All that money, all those huge contracts...the fame of being a Yankee player...

Maybe that's why Showalter couldn't get it done


----------



## sealybobo

Normally I root against the Yankees and A Rod, but this year was different.  The Phillies were the returning champs so they almost made the Yankees the underdogs.  And A Rod wants a championship soooo bad.  That's obvious.  And while I used to not want him to have one, this year I wanted to see him get it.  And the Yankees were amazing.  If not A Rod, then Jeter, or Matsuie, or any of those other guys.  If one or two had a bad day, and they all did, then the others stepped up.  

And in a way, I'm glad to see the Yankees are back.  They set the bar.  They're always fun to watch.  Every game in NY seems a special occasion.  

And can you imagine being Jeter or A Rod living in NY?  Jeter reminds me of Bruce Wayne.  That guy probably gets so much ass its sick.    

Go Tigers.  Next year we'll have a better team, I hope.


----------



## Xenophon

Giradi won 103 games and a World Series, some people are never satisfied.


----------



## Andrew2382

lol...I'm happy dude...trust me.  i am still in Euphoria.  I have been watching my DVR all day replaying the last 2 innings.

My fav line of the series is Joe Buck

"And Girardi wastes no time to bring in Mariano.  Here comes the HAMMER!!!"

lol

love it.

I only wish they let the camera keep rolling when he came in and enter sandman was playing...they cut it off only after 3 notes and went to commercial.

Anyway back on point.

He didn't win 103 games...the players on the field did.  Managers lose you more games then they win you


----------



## Liability

Andrew2382 said:


> he is an awful manager...The team won in despite his managerial blunders.  I can make a nice list of all the mistakes he made this post season alone and how he let some games go or let them get to close.
> 
> Baseball is an individual sport...The Yankees may not have won a world series since 2000 but they have been in contention every year with the exception of last year because they ahve all stars in all spots.



We are each entitled to our opinion.

Yours is stupid.

best regards,

Liability.


----------



## Andrew2382

Liability said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> he is an awful manager...The team won in despite his managerial blunders.  I can make a nice list of all the mistakes he made this post season alone and how he let some games go or let them get to close.
> 
> Baseball is an individual sport...The Yankees may not have won a world series since 2000 but they have been in contention every year with the exception of last year because they ahve all stars in all spots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are each entitled to our opinion.
> 
> Yours is stupid.
> 
> best regards,
> 
> Liability.
Click to expand...


I have more baseball knowledge in my toe nail clippings then you have in your entire body...To argue that Girardi is a great manager shows how utterly retarded you are.  He is a mediocre manager.  The only positive I will give him is resting up CC.  If he puts Joba back in the starter role next year it just reaffirms my thoughts on what a retard he really is.


----------



## Paulie

Andrew2382 said:


> lol...I'm happy dude...trust me.  i am still in Euphoria.  I have been watching my DVR all day replaying the last 2 innings.
> 
> My fav line of the series is Joe Buck
> 
> "And Girardi wastes no time to bring in Mariano.  Here comes the HAMMER!!!"
> 
> lol
> 
> love it.
> 
> I only wish they let the camera keep rolling when he came in and enter sandman was playing...they cut it off only after 3 notes and went to commercial.
> 
> Anyway back on point.
> 
> He didn't win 103 games...the players on the field did.  Managers lose you more games then they win you



Yeah, it was pretty obvious Buck couldn't wait to put yet even MORE Yankee penis into his mouth 

I feel you on the DVR, though.  I kept game 5 from last year and replayed it a million times for the first couple days, then let it marinate until like January when I was feening for some baseball.

Put it back on one day to watch it again and it made my day.  That, plus the official season DVD where they also show all the behind the scenes shit from the dugout and the clubhouse.

Nothing cooler, man.


----------



## Andrew2382

oh yeah...prior to all the post seasons I always go through (this is the only reason I own a vcr still) my 96,98-00 Official World series videos.  It's so great to see.

My favorite one is in 1996 when yanks are down 2-0 and it's game 3 and some hillbilly Braves fan says during the 1st inning or so "we don't need the chop anymore...this series is over!" Only to see the Yanks win the next 3 during their last games at that field 

Love those videos! Can't wait for this one to come out.  I spent close to 3 bills to day buying all the Yankee stuff


----------



## CrusaderFrank

The Curse of Hillary is Officially Ended!


----------



## elvis

CrusaderFrank said:


> The Curse of Hillary is Officially Ended!



yes it has.


----------



## Xenophon

Andrew2382 said:


> oh yeah...prior to all the post seasons I always go through (this is the only reason I own a vcr still) my 96,98-00 Official World series videos.  It's so great to see.
> 
> My favorite one is in 1996 when yanks are down 2-0 and it's game 3 and some hillbilly Braves fan says during the 1st inning or so "we don't need the chop anymore...this series is over!" Only to see the Yanks win the next 3 during their last games at that field
> 
> Love those videos! Can't wait for this one to come out.  I spent close to 3 bills to day buying all the Yankee stuff


I have the 96 one, always craks me up when Francesa and dog talk about how the series is over because NY is down 2-0 and facing three future hall of famers.


----------



## Andrew2382

we were in a bad predicament lol.  I was at game 1 96 when pettitte opened it up and we got shelled like 56-0 or something.  God it was ugly.  Thankfully I was in the right field bleachers where I still had a blast


----------

